# I really hate 70s rock music



## Gargamel (Jan 5, 2020)

I waded throught a lot of supposedly "great classics" from the 70s. I really wanted a journey of discovery, like the time when I went through every one of Haydn's and Mozart string quartets and symphonies in chronological order. But I don't think I can take any more. I found a couple of bands I really liked, such as Pink Floyd's Wish You Were Here, Rush, Hawkwind, but even these seem like too much meandering or goofy filler. (I think I'll shoot myself if I listen to any more Genesis!) I'll take Debussy or Elliott Carter or Milton Babbitt over any Johnny Winter, or Led Zeppelin IV (yuck) or Starman. (And from the bottom of my heart I'll say fvck Freddie Mercury.) I want something that really _rocks_, geez. Something like Neil Young's Harvest, but sounding less country. Something like the Who's Tommy or Black Sabbath's Heaven and Hell. And the plot and lyrics of Tommy are laughably bad - like watching your favorite parts of an Ed Wood movie! Like the sentimental pith of a Dickens novel! Is it me, or is 70s rock really, really intolerable?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

You're listening to the wrong stuff bro. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Gargamel (Jan 5, 2020)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> You're listening to the wrong stuff bro. Merry Christmas.


I know when I'm not listening to Pelléas et Mélisande. ("J'embrasse tes cheveeux. / Je ne souffre plus au milieu de tes cheveux. / Tu entends mes baiswers le long de tes cheveux ? / Ils montent le long de tes cheveux.") Merry Christmas.


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Well, in a way, it's you but don't beat yourself up over it. I happen to be (or have been) nuts about several of the bands you mention (Rush, Floyd, Queen) but, to be honest, I haven't listened to any of them for months. My current classical jag has been going for several months and has introduced me to some great music, so I'm not in any hurry to return to the rock world. 

I'd suggest waiting until you get the urge to listen to something from that genre and era. Yes - Awaken, perchance? If it doesn't flick your switch, then press on regardless. Music is personal. If you'd told me a year ago that I'd be listening to Boulez' Mahler's 8th, after flipping through 7 possibilities, I'd have told you that you're nuts, but that's my latest rabbit hole, with no apologies to Geddy Lee or Rick Wakeman.

Something that really rocks? Rammstein might work.

Could be that you have just left the whole rock thing behind.


----------



## Gargamel (Jan 5, 2020)

KevinJS said:


> Well, in a way, it's you but don't beat yourself up over it. I happen to be (or have been) nuts about several of the bands you mention (Rush, Floyd, Queen) but, to be honest, I haven't listened to any of them for months. My current classical jag has been going for several months and has introduced me to some great music, so I'm not in any hurry to return to the rock world.
> 
> I'd suggest waiting until you get the urge to listen to something from that genre and era. Yes - Awaken, perchance? If it doesn't flick your switch, then press on regardless. Music is personal. If you'd told me a year ago that I'd be listening to Boulez' Mahler's 8th, after flipping through 7 possibilities, I'd have told you that you're nuts, but that's my latest rabbit hole, with no apologies to Geddy Lee or Rick Wakeman.
> 
> ...


No way! I'm all for the 90s stuff; grunge, nu-metal. If feel nowadays too "slow-metabolic" for the 80s thrash metal stuff - Metallica, Slayer, Sodom, even Morbid Angel -- although I seemed to appreciate them 20 years ago. I just don't get it anymore. (Must have been some hormonal imbalance 20 yars ago.)

Mahler 8? Perhaps some day. Currently I'll just turn on the 6th when I'm in need of some nostalgia.

I haven't listened to a lot of Yes. Thanks for mentioning this band!


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

You're welcome. If you haven't listened to much Yes, you might like this. Their bassist snuffed it after about 50 years so, when the band was (finally) welcomed into the R&RHoF, someone filled in for him. That someone, Geddy Lee, numbers Chris Squire among his influences. Enjoy:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

If you don't want a lot of meandering I'd stick to the Yes Album, and Fragile. Starting in 1973 they get a little bloated. 

For some great acoustic stuff with good lyrics minus the harmonica and steel guitar try fellow Canadian Bruce Cockburn. Salt, Sun and Time is a good one to start with. Dancing in The Dragon's Jaws is another excellent album.

Have you listened to Richard Thompson? He's a fine guitarist and prolific songwriter. Try Shoot Out The Lights, Daring Adventures, or Amnesia.

And there's another British bard named John Martyn. I'd recommend Solid Air, for starters, or Bless The Weather. I love those two.

As for the Who, I like Live At Leeds. But I try to look past the mainstream English stuff and listen to people like Kevin Ayers, and Robert Wyatt. Kevin's best stuff is his 1969-1974 period. Wyatt is pretty interesting all along from 1973 until the early 2000s.


----------



## Gargamel (Jan 5, 2020)

No to all. Geddy Lee isn't that consistent.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The best Rush for me is 2112 thru Signals. After that I don't like the sound of their records. Although I think Hold Your Fire contains a great collection of songs.


----------



## Gargamel (Jan 5, 2020)

starthrower said:


> The best Rush for me is 2112 thru Signals. After that I don't like the sound of their records. Although I think Hold Your Fire contains a great collection of songs.


The singing doesn't work for me. What's the joke ?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Gargamel said:


> The singing doesn't work for me. What's the joke ?


Then don't listen. Same reason I don't listen to metal or grunge. The singing doesn't work for me. I don't like loud, loud, loud all the time. It's boring.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

What kinds of music do you like Gargamel?


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Just the tip of the iceberg:

Van Morrison - Moondance (1970)
The Rolling Stones - Sticky Fingers (1971)
Neil Young - Harvest (1972)
Dr. John - In the Right Place (1973)
Eagles - Desperado (1973)
Little Feat - Feats Don't Fail Me Now (1974)
Bob Dylan - Blood on the Tracks (1975)
Bruce Springsteen - Born to Run (1975)
The Doobie Brothers - Takin' It to the Streets (1976)
Ramones - Ramones (1976)
Tom Waits - Small Change (1976)
The Clash - The Clash (1977)
Harry Nilsson - Knnillssonn (1977)
Eric Clapton - Slowhand (1977)
Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers - You're Gonna Get It! (1978)
Bruce Springsteen - Darkness on the Edge of Town (1978)
Rickie Lee Jones - Rickie Lee Jones (1979)
Talking Heads - Fear of Music (1979)
Frank Zappa - Joe's Garage (1979)
Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers - Damn the Torpedoes


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I grew up in 70s rock music. My favorites bands were Deep Purple and Johnny Winter who was doing a rock most of the 70s before he went over to a heavy blues emphasis. I later (2013) discovered Neil Young (ignored him in the 70s) and really like a lot of his music. Of course I always liked Ted Nugent except for his lyrics were often rather raunchy. There were a lot of other good bands in the 70s, but now all I listen to in the rock realm is mostly Stryper, who have been putting out great rock since the early 1980s and are still going strong with a ~10-year hiatus around the turn of the century.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

starthrower said:


> Then don't listen. Same reason I don't listen to metal or grunge. The singing doesn't work for me. I don't like loud, loud, loud all the time. It's boring.


Yes, I don't listen to Rush all that much, mostly because of the singing.

I'm not a fan of metal or grunge (although I did like some earlier proto-metal, like Uriah Heep and Iron Butterfly).

And I'm not usually a fan of non-nuanced always loud music, although there are exceptions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2021)

What's the difference between 70s rock music and 70s pop music? A lot of the music of this period I remember with affection - particularly from the first two or three years of the 1970s - but as to whether it's rock or pop I couldn't tell you.

I really like this very much - an important song of that decade: Neil Young is an absolute favourite of mine; there's something about his sonority:






In the next decade I really admired this hugely original song:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2021)

My favourite group of this era was The Doors. They had no competition during what was a fabulous era for popular music.

This is their absolute masterpiece:






Some of my other favourite (which I believe to be) rock songs, starting with T-Rex and Mark Bolan:











Then there was this: _Chicago 25 or 6 to 4_






And, of course, America "A Horse With no Name". Soft rock. So very evocative of this period for me when I broke up with a great love of my life. Still painful to hear, to tell truth, 50 years later.






This was the song I dedicated to my erstwhile lover:






God music is just so powerful, no matter what the era or genre.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My favourite decade for pop/rock - of course, being 13-23 in the seventies plays a role here as well.

These are my favourite albums of the decade (rock, pop, ballads):

1970 Bridge over Troubled Water - Simon and Garfunkel
1970 Abraxas - Santana
1970 Atom Heart Mother - Pink Floyd
1970 Present from Nancy - Supersister
1970 Trespass - Genesis
1970 Loaded - The Velvet Underground
1971 Songs of Love and Hate - Leonard Cohen
1971 Blue - Joni Mitchell
1971 Who's Next - The Who
1971 Look at Yourself - Uriah Heep
1971 To the Highest Bidder - Supersister
1971 American Pie - Don McLean
1971 Meddle - Pink Floyd
1971 Focus II (Moving Waves) - Focus
1971 Nursery Cryme - Genesis
1971 Song of the Marching Children - Earth and Fire
1971 Hunky Dory - David Bowie
1972 Quella Vecchia Locanda - Quella Vecchia Locanda
1972 You Don't Mess Around with Jim - Jim Croce
1972 Banco del Mutuo Soccorso - Banco del Mutuo Soccorso
1972 Demons and Wizards - Uriah Heep
1972 Roxy Music - Roxy Music
1972 Uomo di Pezza - Le Orme
1972 Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie
1972 Close to the Edge - Yes
1972 Foxtrot - Genesis
1972 For the Roses - Joni Mitchell
1972 Per un Amico - Premiata Forneria Marconi
1972 Transformer - Lou Reed
1972 Darwin! - Banco del Mutuo Soccorso
1973 The Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd
1973 For Your Pleasure - Roxy Music
1973 Aladdin Sane - David Bowie
1973 Desperado - The Eagles
1973 Felona e Sorona - Le Orme
1973 Zarathustra - Museo Rosenbach
1973 Now and Then - The Carpenters
1973 Life and Times - Jim Croce
1973 See See the Sun - Kayak
1973 Ashes Are Burning - Renaissance
1973 Contaminazione - Il Rovescio della Medaglia
1973 Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John
1973 Selling England by the Pound - Genesis
1973 Stranded - Roxy Music
1973 I Got a Name - Jim Croce
1973 Io sono nato libero - Banco Del Mutuo Soccorso
1973 Tales from Topographic Oceans - Yes
1974 Court and Spark - Joni Mitchell
1974 Pretzel Logic - Steely Dan
1974 Stars - Janis Ian
1974 Mirage - Camel
1974 Hamburger Concerto - Focus
1974 Diamond Dogs - David Bowie
1974 Turn of the Cards - Renaissance
1974 Crime of the Century - Supertramp
1974 Autobahn - Kraftwerk
1974 Country Life - Roxy Music
1974 Relayer - Yes
1974 Sheer Heart Attack - Queen
1974 The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway - Genesis
1974 Red Queen to Gryphon Three - Gryphon
1975 Between the Lines - Janis Ian
1975 Katy Lied - Steely Dan
1975 The Original Soundtrack - 10cc
1975 Si On Avait Besoin d'Une Cinquième Saison - Harmonium
1975 The Snow Goose - Camel
1975 One of These Nights - The Eagles
1975 Fleetwood Mac - Fleetwood Mac
1975 Scheherazade and Other Stories - Renaissance
1975 Another Green World - Brian Eno
1975 Dreamboat Annie - Heart
1975 Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd
1975 Royal Bed Bouncer - Kayak
1975 Siren - Roxy Music
1975 Still Crazy After All These Years - Paul Simon
1975 Voyage of the Acolyte - Steve Hackett
1975 A Night at the Opera - Queen
1975 The Hissing of Summer Lawns - Joni Mitchell
1976 How Dare You! - 10cc
1976 Pollen - Pollen
1976 Station to Station - David Bowie
1976 A Trick of the Tail - Genesis
1976 Moonmadness - Camel
1976 I/You - Brian Protheroe
1976 The Royal Scam - Steely Dan
1976 Celeste (Principe di un Giorno) - Celeste
1976 Year Of The Cat - Al Stewart
1976 A New World Record - Electric Light Orchestra
1976 Let's Stick Together - Bryan Ferry
1976 Hejira - Joni Mitchell
1976 A Day at the Races - Queen
1976 Oxygène - Jean-Michel Jarre
1976 Hotel California - The Eagles
1976 Wind and Wuthering - Genesis
1977 Animals - Pink Floyd
1977 Low - David Bowie
1977 Marquee Moon - Television
1977 Peter Gabriel 'Car' - Peter Gabriel
1977 Rumours - Fleetwood Mac
1977 Halloween - Pulsar
1977 Even in the Quietest Moments... - Supertramp
1977 Deceptive Bends - 10cc
1977 Forse le lucciole non si amano più - Locanda delle Fate
1977 Going for the One - Yes
1977 Aja - Steely Dan
1977 Rain Dances - Camel
1977 Starlight Dancer - Kayak
1977 The Stranger - Billy Joel
1977 Bat out of Hell - Meat Loaf
1977 "Heroes" - David Bowie
1977 News of the World - Queen
1977 Out of the Blue - Electric Light Orchestra
1977 Before and after Science - Brian Eno
1978 Peter Gabriel 'Scratch' - Peter Gabriel
1978 The Kick Inside - Kate Bush
1978 This Year's Model - Elvis Costello
1978 Die Mensch-Maschine - Kraftwerk
1978 Pyramid - The Alan Parsons Project
1978 The War of the Worlds - Jeff Wayne
1978 Dire Straits - Dire Straits
1978 Équinoxe - Jean-Michel Jarre
1979 Battlement - Neuschwanstein
1979 Blå Vardag - Atlas
1979 Breakfast in America - Supertramp
1979 Manifesto - Roxy Music
1979 Shingetsu - Shingetsu
1979 Lodger - David Bowie
1979 Word Salad - Fischer-Z
1979 Unknown Pleasures - Joy Division
1979 Eve - The Alan Parsons Project
1979 Fear of Music - Talking Heads
1979 Recent Songs - Leonard Cohen
1979 I Can See Your House from Here - Camel
1979 The Wall - Pink Floyd
1979 Quiet Life - Japan


----------



## Gargamel (Jan 5, 2020)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> What kinds of music do you like Gargamel?


Out of classical music, I spend most of my time listening to or guitar/piano playing the romantics, either the conservative ones (Schumann, Brahms, sometimes Schubert) or the really late ones (Mahler, Debussy, Reger, Gershwin). Although before this I went through a long pursuit to discover every work by the viennese classicals. I don't listen that often to 2nd viennese-style music and its american exponents, but I used to be obsessed about that sort of thing.

Some of you might remember a threat I made "I really hate jazz music" . After that I spent month listening to nothing but jazz, and I really found quite a few works I'm gonna enjoy forever. Now it's a shame I can't unequivocally enjoy 70's rock, because I really enjoy some of these artists very much, such as the Who (despite some of their horrible b-movie subjects), Neil Young and Black Sabbath.

If you had asked what I don't like, the answer would have been 80s rock. You know, glam rock, Whitesnake, Phil Collins, Springsteen, Sting, and Queen. I don't like all 90s music, but I consider some of it (ie. grunge and nu-metal) very liberating from the 80s hair music cesspool.

Kudos, Art Rock for the list!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

If you don't mind French vocals give a listen to the Canadian band Harmonium. Their first three albums are superb.

There are plenty of instrumental albums to listen to without having to warm up to a vocalist.

Bruford: One Of A Kind
Return To Forever: Romantic Warrior
Jeff Beck: Blow By Blow
Zappa: Hot Rats
Ronnie Montrose: Open Fire
Banco: Di Terra
Helmet Of Gnats: Timeslip 
Karcius: Kaleidoscope
Mahavishnu Orchestra: Birds Of Fire
Agitation Free: 2nd; Live '74
Dixie Dregs: What If; Dregs of the Earth; Unsung Heroes
Gong: Gazeuse!
The Aristocrats: You Know What?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Gargamel said:


> I waded throught a lot of supposedly "great classics" from the 70s. I really wanted a journey of discovery, like the time when I went through every one of Haydn's and Mozart string quartets and symphonies in chronological order. But I don't think I can take any more. I found a couple of bands I really liked, such as Pink Floyd's Wish You Were Here, Rush, Hawkwind, but even these seem like too much meandering or goofy filler. (I think I'll shoot myself if I listen to any more Genesis!) I'll take Debussy or Elliott Carter or Milton Babbitt over any Johnny Winter, or Led Zeppelin IV (yuck) or Starman. (And from the bottom of my heart I'll say fvck Freddie Mercury.) I want something that really _rocks_, geez. Something like Neil Young's Harvest, but sounding less country. Something like the Who's Tommy or Black Sabbath's Heaven and Hell. And the plot and lyrics of Tommy are laughably bad - like watching your favorite parts of an Ed Wood movie! Like the sentimental pith of a Dickens novel! Is it me, or is 70s rock really, really intolerable?


personally my favorite rock of the seventies is often not pure rock (stuff like Robert Wyatt or The Residents, Clube da esquina, The pop group, Hatfield and the north, some krautrock) but while I love also Neil Young I struggle to see how Harvest could be seen as something that "really rocks". I mean, Out on the weekend is such a great song but not exactly my idea of aggressive rock. I For rock that really rocks I would look more in other directions for bands like Stooges, New York Dolls or a lot of punk rock. 
Things like:
New York Dolls - Personality crisis





Sonic Rendezvous - City slang





Cactus - Parchman farm





Stooges - Fun House





Rotomagus - The fighting cock





Pink Fairies - Do it





Groundhogs - Cherry red





AC/DC - Beating around the bush





Stooges - Your pretty face is going to hell


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

starthrower said:


> If you don't mind French vocals give a listen to the Canadian band Harmonium. Their first three albums are superb.
> 
> There are plenty of instrumental albums to listen to without having to warm up to a vocalist.
> 
> ...


WooHoo! Anyone who cites Gazeuse! instantly becomes a hero!

P.s. the rest of your list is fabulous!


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

OMG! Reading your list has given me a flash-back over the most meaningful part of my life - I need to sit down!



Art Rock said:


> My favourite decade for pop/rock - of course, being 13-23 in the seventies plays a role here as well.
> 
> These are my favourite albums of the decade (rock, pop, ballads):
> 
> ...


----------



## GucciManeIsTheNewWebern (Jul 29, 2020)

I find a lot of prog difficult to appreciate. I respect it but can't get past the aesthetic a lot of the time.


----------



## Gargamel (Jan 5, 2020)

I haven't had the patience to listen too too much prog, or too much Yngwie, etc. Classical music, especially modern, and jazz/fusion, are already so prog. With bands like Pink Floyd and Hawkwind, it's always the catchier tunes which stay with me. Starthrower, I understand french almost as well as english although I rarely get to speak it.

I'll get started with these recommendations.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Christabel said:


> *What's the difference between 70s rock music and 70s pop music?* A lot of the music of this period I remember with affection - particularly from the first two or three years of the 1970s - but as to whether it's rock or pop I couldn't tell you.


There's a difference but it's not really worth the trouble of splitting hairs, as there was so much crossover, as there had been for the previous 20 years. For instance, were the *Beatles* a rock band, or a pop band? Unanswerable; they were both, sometimes simultaneously.

So . . . yes, there were musicians, singers, and bands that were strictly one or the other. *Led Zeppelin* were never ever "Pop". *James Taylor* was rarely "Rock". But most of the really great albums and bands were a creative mixture of Pop and Rock: *Queen, Simon & Garfunkel, 10CC*, dozens of others.

And then there's bands like *Yes*, who were usually neither Pop nor Rock.



Art Rock said:


> My favourite decade for pop/rock - of course, being 13-23 in the seventies plays a role here as well.


My favorite decade is from 1965 to 1975. So much great music was released in those 11 years.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

If you don’t like 70’s Rock music that’s fine. Like many others here it is what I grew up listening to. Interestingly I am currently listening to Pink Floyd album Wish You We’re Here and enjoying every moment.
The only advice I can give s don’t waste your time if it don’t float your boat and listen to what you do enjoy


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

The sixties was where it was at. I remember thinking the seventies was more about narcissistic ego maniacs at the time, inflated to the gills with their own self importance. Give me Supertramp anyway


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Christabel said:


> What's the difference between 70s rock music and 70s pop music? A lot of the music of this period I remember with affection - particularly from the first two or three years of the 1970s - but as to whether it's rock or pop I couldn't tell you.
> 
> I really like this very much - an important song of that decade: Neil Young is an absolute favourite of mine; there's something about his sonority:


Heart of Gold is one of the greatest pop songs ever written. Neil is on the same level as Bob Dylan IMO.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> Heart of Gold is one of the greatest pop songs ever written. Neil is on the same level as Bob Dylan IMO.


Hmm. *Neil Young vs. Bob Dylan*

*Voice*? Very comparable even though they're very different. Both have a variety of vocal approaches, although Young has a wider breadth of singing styles

*Guitar skills*? People don't give Dylan credit for being a decent guitarist. Regardless, though, Young is a far more accomplished guitarist

*Music*? Young's melodies and harmonic progressions are often far more complex than Dylan's, but a higher complexity does NOT necessarily mean "better". But, in THIS case, it does.

*Lyrics*? Gawd, Dylan is a demigod of lyrical breadth. Young's good, but really, does ANYONE hold a candle to Dylan? Yes, there's Leonard Cohen.

Dylan: 1
Young: 3


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

No matter, I reach for Dylan albums much more than Neil Young. But if I want accomplished guitar playing from a songwriter I'll listen to Bruce Cockburn or Richard Thompson.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

pianozach said:


> Hmm. *Neil Young vs. Bob Dylan*
> 
> *Voice*? Very comparable even though they're very different. Both have a variety of vocal approaches, although Young has a wider breadth of singing styles
> 
> ...


Dylan is coming out of a tradition, the early rock 'n' roll music which is an outgrowth of blues and country: Hank Williams, the early country blues singers, Robert Johnson, Muddy Waters. His next influence was Woody Guthrie. I don't know enough about Neil Young to talk about his influences, but I don't hear the depth of tradition. Dylan was complimentary towards Neil Young's songwriting, and Neil Young was very respectful of Dylan, who was somewhat the elder statesman, although only four years older.

Picking apart the music into melody/harmony/guitar skills and scoring them as an Olympic event, IMO, is a superficial way of discussing these two very gifted songwriters and stylists. Maybe you were aiming at humor ...

Dylan for me is one of the greatest artists to emerge from 20th century America whose body of work is a universal monument representing the best of American culture, music as well as world literature. Neil Young is not on the same level, but still a very strong presence.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

SanAntone said:


> *Dylan for me is one of the greatest artists to emerge from 20th century America whose body of work is a universal monument representing the best of American culture, music as well as world literature. *.


To each his own; I cringe at most of his lyrics. Some are very good: Simple Twist of Fate, All Along the Watchtower, Highway 61 Revisited, Don't Think Twice, Mr. Tambourine Man, Visions of Johanna, among many others. But most are either vitriolic and off-putting, or just verbose word salad dressed with lazy allusions to things he obviously doesn't care to understand.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> ... verbose word salad dressed with lazy allusions to things he obviously doesn't care to understand.


I hardly think so. Just to cite _John Wesley Harding_, e.g., the songs reference language and images from the King James Bible as well from the plays of Shakespeare in order to create a multi-level meaning for his texts. Dylan has often been underestimated in his use of source material.

If one were to study his statements closely, from his _Theme Time Radio_ shows, as well as his liner notes, interviews, and _Chronicles_, one comes to understand that he is well-read, and has thought deeply about these sources as well as assimilated them so his lyrics are saturated with them.

But as you say, "to each his own" and your take-away is what it is.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

I actually do think rock in the early 70s is a bit of a fallow period, rescued by some of the great early hard rock/metal (i.e. Sabbath/DP), art-rockers and punk. A lot of the great stuff was either in black music or experimental rock/German rock. 

A few years ago I went through some of the old Christgau columns and by like 1975 he's practically begging for punk to happen and make rock exciting again.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

fbjim said:


> I actually do think rock in the early 70s is a bit of a fallow period, rescued by some of the great early hard rock/metal (i.e. Sabbath/DP), art-rockers and punk. A lot of the great stuff was either in black music or experimental rock/German rock.
> 
> A few years ago I went through some of the old Christgau columns and by like 1975 he's practically begging for punk to happen and make rock exciting again.


I dunno - the early '70s had Led Zeppelin and ZZ Top, and others in that style. The mid-70s had Eagles and Fleetwood Mac, the late 70s had the punk groups and Talking Heads, and throughout the decade, Lou Reed, Patti Smith. And then CSN, Neil Young, Dylan, The Band, ...

I don't see a fallow period at all.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Well Reed and Smith were well-regarded but never popular outside of record critics. I probably should have specified mainstream rock/pop- this is the really poorly-regarded period of singer-songwriters where Bad Carly Simon, John Denver and James Taylor were like the best sellers on earth. 


It's certainly not that there weren't total classics - the Eno trilogy from Warm Jets to AGW is maybe my favorite run in the history of rock, but I think it's about the weakest period for mainstream rock and pop aside the years just prior to the British Invasion (and arguably now - I don't think anyone is under any illusion about how weak mainstream rock is compared to hip-hop and electronic these days)


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Gargamel said:


> Is it me, or is 70s rock really, really intolerable?


It's you..._and _some 70s rock is really intolerable. But then, some classical is really intolerable too, along with some 80s rock, some 90s rock...I could go on.

If you're looking for recommendations, you'll not get any from me that haven't already been indicated by Art Rock and starthrower - though I don't like everything they've listed either.

If I were you, I'd give up being a masochist and stop listening to the really really intolerable and just stick with the tolerable. 

Besides, we oldies really should have grown out of rock by now. :devil:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

SanAntone said:


> I dunno - the early '70s had Led Zeppelin and ZZ Top, and others in that style. The mid-70s had Eagles and Fleetwood Mac, the late 70s had the punk groups and Talking Heads, and throughout the decade, Lou Reed, Patti Smith. And then CSN, Neil Young, Dylan, The Band, ...
> 
> I don't see a fallow period at all.


I agree!

A partial list of albums released in 1971:

1. What's Going On - Marvin Gaye
2. Led Zeppelin IV - Led Zeppelin
3. Who's Next - The Who
4. Blue - Joni Mitchell
5. There's A Riot Goin' On - Sly And The Family Stone
6. Tapestry - Carole King
7. Sticky Fingers - The Rolling Stones
8. L.A. Woman - The Doors
9. At Fillmore East - The Allman Brothers Band
10. Imagine - John Lennon
11. Hunky Dory - David Bowie
12. Aqualung - Jethro Tull
13. Fragile - Yes
14. Electric Warrior - T-Rex
15. Pearl - Janis Joplin
16. Every Picture Tells A Story - Rod Stewart
17. Maggot Brain - Funkadelic
18. Master Of Reality - Black Sabbath
19. Ram - Paul and Linda McCartney
20. Meddle - Pink Floyd
21. Teaser and the Firecat - Cat Stevens
22. Surf's Up - The Beach Boys
23. The Yes Album - Yes
24. Al Green Gets Next to You - Al Green
25. Pieces of a Man - Gil Scott-Heron
26. Just as I Am - Bill Withers
27. Curtis/Live! - Curtis Mayfield
28. Killer - Alice Cooper
29. Tago Mago - Can
30. Nilsson Schmilsson - Nilsson
31. Soul Revolution - Bob Marley and The Wailers
32. The Stylistics - The Stylistics
33. Shaft - Isaac Hayes
34. If I Could Only Remember My Name - David Crosby
35. A Nod Is as Good as a Wink...to a Blind Horse - Faces
36. Santana III - Santana
37. Love It to Death - Alice Cooper
38. Pawn Hearts - Van der Graaf Generator
39. Nursery Cryme - Genesis
40. Roots - Curtis Mayfield
41. The Concert for Bangla Desh - Various Artists
42. Tupelo Honey - Van Morrison
43. The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys - Traffic
44. 4 Way Street - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young
45. Madman Across the Water - Elton John
46. Muswell Hillbillies - The Kinks
47. Teenage Head - The Flamin' Groovies
48. In the Land of Grey and Pink - Caravan
49. Stormcock - Roy Harper
50. Aretha Live at Fillmore West - Aretha Franklin
51. Faust - Faust
52. Tarkus - Emerson, Lake & Palmer
53. Gonna Take a Miracle - Laura Nyro and Labelle
54. American Pie - Don McLean
55. Fireball - Deep Purple
56. White Light - Gene Clark
57. Revolution of the Mind (Live at the Apollo, Vol. 3) - James Brown
58. The Cry of Love - Jimi Hendrix
59. Focus II / Moving Waves - Focus
60. All Day Music - War
61. Crazy Horse - Crazy Horse
62. Islands - King Crimson
63. Straight Up - Badfinger
64. Mirror Man - Captain Beefheart and His Magic Band
65. First Utterance - Comus
66. Straight from the Heart - Ann Peebles
67. Runt: The Ballad of Todd Rundgren - Todd Rundgren
68. Deuce - Rory Gallagher
69. Black Moses - Isaac Hayes
70. In Search of Space - Hawkwind
71. (For God's Sake) Give More Power to the People - The Chi-Lites
72. Where I'm Coming From - Stevie Wonder
73. The Baby Huey Story: The Living Legend - Baby Huey
74. Nantucket Sleighride - Mountain
75. Sky's the Limit - The Temptations
76. Hot Pants - James Brown
77. Melting Pot - Booker T. & The MG's
78. Every Good Boy Deserves Favour - The Moody Blues
79. John Prine - John Prine
80. Elvis Country (I'm 10,000 Years Old) - Elvis Presley
81. Mud Slide Slim and the Blue Horizon - James Taylor
82. A Nickel and a Nail and Ace of Spades - O.V. Wright
83. Givin' It Back - The Isley Brothers
84. Headless Heroes Of The Apocalypse - Eugene McDaniels
85. Rory Gallagher - Rory Gallagher
86. Look at Yourself - Uriah Heep
87. Acquiring the Taste - Gentle Giant
88. Message from the Country - The Move
89. Don't Knock My Love - Wilson Pickett
90. Link Wray - Link Wray
91. Satori - The Flower Travellin' Band
92. America - America
93. Salisbury - Uriah Heep
94. One Year - Colin Blunstone
95. High Time - The MC5
96. Split - The Groundhogs
97. Harmony - Three Dog Night
98. Songs For Beginners - Graham Nash
99. The Staple Swingers - The Staple Singers
100. Time and Place - Lee Moses


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I can't listen to any 70s rock. Even for Johnny Winter, I would rather listen to his blues. The only rock I care for anymore is Stryper who was not around in the 1970s, so they are 80s rock. *They were glam rock then*, but have matured into *their current glam-free metal format*.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

fbjim said:


> Well Reed and Smith were well-regarded but never popular outside of record critics. I probably should have specified mainstream rock/pop- this is the really poorly-regarded period of singer-songwriters where Bad Carly Simon, John Denver and James Taylor were like the best sellers on earth.
> 
> It's certainly not that there weren't total classics - the Eno trilogy from Warm Jets to AGW is maybe my favorite run in the history of rock, but I think it's about the weakest period for mainstream rock and pop aside the years just prior to the British Invasion (and arguably now - I don't think anyone is under any illusion about how weak mainstream rock is compared to hip-hop and electronic these days)


It is also very subjective. The groups you mention were totally uninteresting to me, and Lou Reed and Patti Smith were very big among my circle, and especially in NYC. Also, some of the singer-songwriters did some very good stuff, James Taylor, Jackson Browne, Karla Bonoff, not "rock" but good records nonetheless.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

SixFootScowl said:


> I can't listen to any 70s rock. Even for Johnny Winter, I would rather listen to his blues.


There is plenty of blues on his major label Columbia albums. His self titled album is all blues.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> To each his own; I cringe at most of his lyrics. Some are very good: Simple Twist of Fate, All Along the Watchtower, Highway 61 Revisited, Don't Think Twice, Mr. Tambourine Man, Visions of Johanna, among many others. But most are either vitriolic and off-putting, or just verbose word salad dressed with lazy allusions to things he obviously doesn't care to understand.





SanAntone said:


> I hardly think so. Just to cite _John Wesley Harding_, e.g., the songs reference language and images from the King James Bible as well from the plays of Shakespeare in order to create a multi-level meaning for his texts. Dylan has often been underestimated in his use of source material.
> 
> If one were to study his statements closely, from his _Theme Time Radio_ shows, as well as his liner notes, interviews, and _Chronicles_, one comes to understand that he is well-read, and has thought deeply about these sources as well as assimilated them so his lyrics are saturated with them.
> 
> But as you say, "to each his own" and your take-away is what it is.


Just to expand on my post, I am linking to Dylan's *Nobel Lecture* which he issued on June 5, 2017. It is too long to quote here, but I urge anyone interested in this aspect of his work to read it since he goes into detail about his sources and inspiration for his lyrics and songs.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Oh yeah, well what about these?


----------



## Gargamel (Jan 5, 2020)

Forster said:


> Besides, we oldies really should have grown out of rock by now. :devil:


Not me, I was never into rock or popular music. Well, I listened a few years to metal in my late teens, but after that I listened almost exclusively to classical music and modern classical. Apart from brief country and grunge periods, I haven't enjoyed any popular music until two years ago when I started playing guitar. (Unless Broadway musicals are considered 'popular music'.) I'm forty.

I occasionally enjoy The Doors but in making comparisons to classical music, it just feels crude, *demagogeish*. I couldn't stand them two days in a week. One rock band that really impressed me was The Who, but the more I became familiar with the inane plot and lyrics of, say, Tommy, the more bothered I felt. I'm currently really split over Pink Floyd. I never heard Wish You Were Here before this week and was mindblown by the funky playing, but then again, The Wall quickly wore out it's welcome.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

SanAntone said:


> I hardly think so. Just to cite _John Wesley Harding_, e.g., the songs reference language and images from the King James Bible as well from the plays of Shakespeare in order to create a multi-level meaning for his texts. Dylan has often been underestimated in his use of source material.
> 
> If one were to study his statements closely, from his _Theme Time Radio_ shows, as well as his liner notes, interviews, and _Chronicles_, one comes to understand that he is well-read, and has thought deeply about these sources as well as assimilated them so his lyrics are saturated with them.
> 
> But as you say, "to each his own" and your take-away is what it is.


Sprinkling superficial allusions to the Bible and Shakespeare is neither an impressive nor effective tactic, IMO. It only makes Dylan more pretentious and less bearable. Proggers did this **** all the time and get tons of flak for it. But when Dylan does it, he gets praise. Maybe it's because he's supposed to be "cool" (read: chauvinistic) or something?

I dunno... Just listen to _Desolation Row_. You can't possibly think that this is anything but utter garbage, can you? All those lazy one-liners about Ophelia, Einstein, Shakespeare... it makes _The Court of the Crimson King_ seem like a work of the Muses.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

As I said, I do like some of his lyrics. Generally, when it comes to Dylan: the shorter the song, the better the lyrics. But the double standard is very very annoying. Dylan fanatics have to accept that a lot of his lyrics are just pretentious word salad, the same as 70s prog. The fact that he says "ain't" doesn't change anything. And I can't be the only one who detects not-so-subtle misogyny in many of his lyrics.

I used to regard Dylan as a literary genius. I still regard him as a great lyricist. But he's not without his flaws. And there are greater lyricists without a Nobel Prize, like Townes van Zandt.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist*

It appears we've reached an impasse and there is no reason to discuss Dylan any further with you.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

That is fine. Dylan is probably in my personal top 20 lyricists of all time. But he takes himself too seriously. Some people like that about him, I don't.

I'll leave this conversation in peace.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

For me, the best thing about Desolation Row is Charlie McCoy's lead guitar accompaniment.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

fbjim said:


> I don't think anyone is under any illusion about how weak mainstream rock is compared to hip-hop and electronic these days)


I couldn't possibly say, not having a broad survey of "mainstream rock". But it still sounds like a nonsense claim, not least because of the assertion that no-one is under any illusion. What counts as mainstream rock? What characterises its weakness? And does the country of which we speak make a difference? (US v UK for example; I'll confess ignorance of the state of pop/rock anywhere else).

The democratisation of music recording, distribution and consumption has led to such a diversification of popular music that makes comparisons with the 1970s almost impossible. While the biggest pop acts still command large audiences and sales, what goes on in their shadows is difficult to see unless you are an assiduous observer of the full range of music now available to a comparable teen listener.

I can say what seemed to be happening back in the early/mid '70s, in the UK. There was the top 40 singles charts dominated by home grown glam rock, stars like Bowie, and what was best selling in the US - eg Osmonds, Eagles, Soul and Disco. There was a thriving album chart dominated by the rock artists (UK and US). (Punk and electronic made a dent in all this from '76 onwards, rendering prog unfashionable but not unsupported: Genesis, for example, were much more commercially successful after punk than before, chiefly because they attracted a much larger audience in the US where punk seemed to have less impact than in the UK.)

This was what seemed to be going on on the surface, from the perspective of a teen listening to Radio 1 on the radio, and watching Top of the Pops (from 1972, aged 13 to 1978, aged 19). I had little disposable income so wasn't actually buying very much, but what I was listening to besides radio at that time was influenced as much by what my older brother and sister were buying - Roxy Music, Bowie, Zappa, Soft Machine (and 'Canterbury') - while I was purchasing singles by Stevie Wonder, The O'Jays and The Temptations and albums by 10cc, ELO, then later, Genesis and Mike Oldfield.

My school friends were doing the same, or similar, with Led Zep, Pink Floyd and Bowie featuring significantly in pop/rock chat on the school yard.

I think it would be a mistake to assume that school yards across the world have changed and now only hip-hop is discussed.



KevinJS said:


> Could be that you have just left the whole rock thing behind.


Does anyone permanently leave it behind?



Gargamel said:


> Not me, I was never into rock or popular music.


My comment about growing out of pop/rock was tongue-in-cheek, prompted by KevinJS's comment about leaving all that behind (with an implication that moving to classical is about growing up).

See elsewhere for my assertion that you only have to look at Metacritic's annual Top 20 lists, or the acts listed at the major summer festivals to find that while, of course, some pop acts do very well, there is still a thriving pop/rock industry, just less well known to the occasional observer. I'm still buying such music on an occasional basis (DeVotchka, Fleet Foxes, The XX, alt-J, MGMT, Sigur Ros, Amadou and Mariam, Sufjan Stevens...etc...).

I'm 62, and still listen to Genesis, Robert Wyatt and Eno.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2021)

I don't care what era, this is a favourite:






And this, which I love:






I remember my extremely fractious Year 9 lowest ability boys English class (14y/o) and having to teach them poetry. I threw out the rule book - these boys want poetry, yeah right!! - and brought in a big boomy CD player. "Boys this is our poetry unit: Bob Dylan's 'Hurricane'"!! Played the song nice and loud and they were DEAD QUIET. Played it again. What's it about boys? These kids came from rough homes and were unsentimental but they were very sympathetic to the issues in the song. Win/win.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Sprinkling superficial allusions to the Bible and Shakespeare is neither an impressive nor effective tactic, IMO. It only makes Dylan more pretentious and less bearable. Proggers did this **** all the time and get tons of flak for it. But when Dylan does it, he gets praise. Maybe it's because he's supposed to be "cool" (read: chauvinistic) or something?
> 
> I dunno... Just listen to _Desolation Row_. You can't possibly think that this is anything but utter garbage, can you? All those lazy one-liners about Ophelia, Einstein, Shakespeare... it makes _The Court of the Crimson King_ seem like a work of the Muses.


Ever read A. Ginsberg? It's a style Dylan took on with Desolation Row and Stuck Inside of Mobile. In Stuck Inside of Mobile... it's said he'd switch verses around in a different order in different performances, so it's not really linear or building any sort of overall narrative. Is it pretentious? Sure, to me at least. But it's kind of vivid and entertaining. I don't think he really took himself seriously. It's just songs of protest, whether he actually cares or not is not the issue I think with the lyrics.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

> I think it would be a mistake to assume that school yards across the world have changed and now only hip-hop is discussed.


People of any age love a great song. Go to YouTube and Look up Billy Idol's Eyes Without A Face, or Every Little Thing... by The Police. The Idol song has over 200 million views.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

70s was best period in rock music because of progressive rock! The amount of great albums released in 70s is astonishing, especially circa 71-75. There's something for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Azol said:


> 70s was best period in rock music because of progressive rock! The amount of great albums released in 70s is astonishing, especially circa 71-75. There's something for everyone to enjoy.


It wasn't only due to progressive rock. There was a huge amount of other great music going on. And I think people like the sound of the records too. Beautifully produced analog recordings are hard to beat.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Keep in mind this thread was started by someone who wrote: "I was never into rock or popular music."


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

SanAntone said:


> Keep in mind this thread was started by someone who wrote: "I was never into rock or popular music."


It goes hand in hand with the clickbait thread title.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

As usual, intuition leads in rock music, there is almost nop explanation for why I would love or dislike any rock music. Pop is easily getting just Ok over time, rock however contains some mysteries that bind my heart to it. Classical music is some sure crush into pricesses, but rock is like a random out of the blue first-sight love, my bands are those people here might never heard of, and am not interested in 90% of the bands and singers so far. However, it takes a lot of talents and effort to get rid of the sordid feeling while preserving the rock and roll impact, most rocksters fail in this, these rocksters pump out songs as they feel OK and catering to people, yuck, most rocksters yuck.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Recently I discovered a new genre of mystic rock, instantly fell in love with it, but the repertoir is very small. And these works are not internationally marketed, unless one occasionally bumps into them, the author bands and singers are next to anonymous unknown kind of people. 

For rocksters, one deadly trap is too obvious to notice: people, you for one minute think you have to please them, you should dance like Michael Jackson, if you can not, your music must shark big time, and will sound as sordid like sewage.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

starthrower said:


> It wasn't only due to progressive rock. There was a huge amount of other great music going on. And I think people like the sound of the records too. Beautifully produced analog recordings are hard to beat.


Listening to music in the early 70s was an experience that few today have. There was a ritual of pulling out the album sleeve, carefully sliding the vinyl disk out and holding it by the edges and center, laying it on the turntable, applying a few drops of anti static cleaning fluid and wiping the disk in a circular motion, gently dropping the needle into the lead grooves, then laying back with album cover and liner notes in hand to browse or just stare at the artwork while the music played. Of course being a teen helped because I had a lot of free time for dedicated listening. Now, one just flips a CD into the player, or double clicks an MP3 and on we go about our busy days with the music playing in the background. In a way the old vinyl days were like a manual transmission in a car vs today and automatics.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

People have gone back to vinyl in the past 10-15 years due to the fact that the mastering is so horrible on many pop and rock releases. The bright sound and loudness is a big turn off. In order to sell consumers the same albums again the industry pushed re-masters over the past 20-25 years but many sound worse that the original CD releases so people are buying vinyl or used CD copies of the the original reissues.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Azol said:


> the 70s was best period in rock music because of progressive rock! The amount of great albums released in 70s is astonishing, especially circa 71-75.


I prefer the 60s--the rock music Cambrian explosion--but, yeah, what is now called Prog was my only real rock music interest in the 70s.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

As a rule, I'll take a band before they went commercial, such as ZZ Top and J Giles. In both cases they were better before going commercial.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

ZZ Top's original blues-rock albums are really underrated, yeah.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

starthrower said:


> People have gone back to vinyl in the past 10-15 years due to the fact that the mastering is so horrible on many pop and rock releases. The bright sound and loudness is a big turn off. In order to sell consumers the same albums again the industry pushed re-masters over the past 20-25 years but many sound worse that the original CD releases so people are buying vinyl or used CD copies of the the original reissues.


This isn't really why people are going back to vinyl. It's a hobbyist thing, and part of a transition of physical media from the default way to sell music to being a luxury product. Many of the current vinyl releases are just the same digital masters as you'd get via any other platform - people buy vinyl because they're big fancy products which express their fandom for the artist (or as a collection). This is why new vinyl releases cost like $50.

Even among music fans, the amount of people who care too much about mastering quality is relatively low.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

SixFootScowl said:


> As a rule, I'll take a band before they went commercial, such as ZZ Top and J Giles. In both cases they were better before going commercial.


ZZ Top's Deguello is a favorite. The guitar tones and overall sound of the record was a great cap to their 70s output.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

For my money, by the way, Steely Dan had some of the best production of the decade. Even their debut is such a wonder to listen to with good headphones or speakers.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

fbjim said:


> This isn't really why people are going back to vinyl. It's a hobbyist thing, and part of a transition of physical media from the default way to sell music to being a luxury product. Many of the current vinyl releases are just the same digital masters as you'd get via any other platform - people buy vinyl because they're big fancy products which express their fandom for the artist (or as a collection). This is why new vinyl releases cost like $50.
> 
> Even among music fans, the amount of people who care too much about mastering quality is relatively low.


It is the reason for a lot of listeners who know the difference. And part of it just people following a trend. The listeners that don't know the difference are the ones praising the "crisp" sound. When I read that it's an indicator that tells me I don't want that edition. Crisp is for potato chips.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

My favorite rock albums from the '70s are:

Sir Lord Baltimore - Kingdom Come (1970)
The Doors - Morrison Hotel (1970)
The Doors - L.A. Woman (1971)
ZZ Top - ZZ Top's First Album (1971)
Lynyrd Skynyrd - Pronounced Leh-Nerd Skin-Nerd (1973)
Pink Floyd - The Dark Side of the Moon (1973)
ZZ Top - Tres Hombres (1973)
Lynyrd Skynyrd - Second Helping (1974)


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Andante Largo said:


> Sir Lord Baltimore - Kingdom Come (1970)


You'll likely dig this:


----------



## new but obsessed (Dec 19, 2021)

Man. With the 70s, skip the big arena stuff and go for the punk/rock club music!

But before I do, I'm going to single one out that I think is really special, partly cuz it's such an oddball record and unexpected coming from a key player of the complete weirdness that was The Velvet Underground. It's old-timey, tuneful, wistful, and oozing with charm. And might work for a TC fan

John Cale - Paris 1919 

And a deputy somewhat forgotten complete charmer. And I'm principally on Team Lennon. But I think this is the greatest post-Beatle album
George Harrison -- All Things Must Pass


And honorable mention. 
David Bowie -- Berlin Trilogy: especially LOW (I think Bowie's greatest album)


Now onto the kicks

Talking Heads -- Just all of it. 77, Another Song About Buildings, Fear of Music, then the 80s stuff

Joy Division / New Order - Unknown Pleasures, Movement (if you think Joy Div is overplayed, skip to Movement, the first New Order stuff that feels painfully, sadly linked to Ian Curtis. Dreams Never End & Ceremony are songs you can dance all night to, but well up with tears as you do so. Lots of emotion in that music. Then move on to their better album, Power Corruption & Lies) 

Kraftwerk -- Trans-Europe Express, Autobahn (as the names imply, I think best enjoyed while traveling)
Kate Bush - Wuthering Heights! (and other stuff from The Kick Inside)
Big Star -- Radio City, #1 (esp. if you like 80s/90s alt rock -- this is an early prototype)
The Clash - London Calling
Gang of Four - Entertainment! (can you get more angsty?)
Television - Marquee Moon (if you want some prog mixed in with your punk)
The Velvet Underground -- Loaded (and a bunch of the Lou Reed stuff, too)
Brian Eno -- also just all of it, or Taking Tiger Mountain & Another Green World
X-Ray Spex -- Germ Free Adolescence (if you wanna rock out with pissed off teen girl punks, one of whom is 15 and rocks a saxaphone) 
Kleenex / Liliput (if you dug X-Ray Spex, more teen girl Swiss punk, this time with the bonus of some German-language tracks)

And for not-quite rock, but fusion: Herbie Hancock's Head Hunters

And some hangovers from the 60s that are technically in 1970 or after
The Beatles - Let It Be
Beach Boys - Surf's Up (shockingly strange and just so goooooooood)
The Kinks - Lola Versus Powerman, Muswell Hillbillies (and just all of the Kinks between 1965 and some point in the mid 70s, esp. We Are the Village Green)
Neil Young and Bob Dylan's numerous good things


----------



## new but obsessed (Dec 19, 2021)

Art Rock said:


> My favourite decade for pop/rock - of course, being 13-23 in the seventies plays a role here as well.
> 
> These are my favourite albums of the decade (rock, pop, ballads):
> 
> ...


Lots of stuff I love in this list. Especially Low!

You're missing some of my faves though, which, given your tastes, you may also dig

George Harrison -- All Things Must Pass
John Cale - Paris 1919 (since you're a Velvet Underground fan)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

One of my favorites back in the 1970s was this:


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

SanAntone said:


> Keep in mind this thread was started by someone who wrote: "I was never into rock or popular music."





starthrower said:


> It goes hand in hand with the clickbait thread title.


It may be clickbait, but it hasn't stopped some from making grand (and poorly evidenced) declarations about the 70s, about prog, about the current state of rock...

...as well as some decent recommendations from the period.

Compare with the thread _2009 - What do you still listen to?_ which shows quite clearly how rock/pop (and other associated genres) has diversified, was still alive and kicking just 12 years ago and still is.


----------



## new but obsessed (Dec 19, 2021)

Great point! Well then, if the OP indeed doesn't like rock/pop, maybe they should check out Philip Glass' three orchestral/symphonic covers of Bowie's Berlin trilogy of Low, Heroes, and Lodger as their reverse-gateway from Classical into Rock/Pop. Then listen to the instrumental/electronic side-two's of Low and Heroes before listening to the side-one's that have songs with lyrics. haha


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Zeppelin is not bad, it is the current listeners who are funky and punky that give most of the artists a bad name or vibe. I dared not to name my list of exemption from the hate because people would think I am a kind of sissy to like Elton John. Elton`s 70 songs are good too, try to listen to music in a solitary context is a way to get rid of all the distractions and really feel the music. 
I listen to few rock and pop, rock keeps being good, and there are good rock bands from all decades though not too many but significantly numerous.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Beatles: Definitely I do not like most of their songs, but some of them are good. 

John Lennon: He has talent but Yoko Ono seemed to distract him, I really like some of his songs. 

Elvis: Not my type

Boris Blank and his band Yello: Avantguard, very cool. 

Backstreet Boys: Am I a wrong not to hate them? their songs are innocent enough, Ok for me, not to hate.

For me, sordidness is the sign of rock, most rocks have this feel but not all sordidness feels are bad, but bad works keep stuck in it and then become stinky. Pop, the innocent feel is the point, therefore comparatively weaker in form but tricky to write very good pop songs, whereas rock can cover up the defects with heavy sounds and pass off as rock and roll, when they think it is too easy then they fail. 

Examples of bad songs: I rarely openly criticize about musical works, but here the controversy is too strong enough to take off the nicety hypocrisy of me. 

1-Titanic theme song sung by Celine Dion. I do not like it I do not know why. 

This is the only one song I can recall for now as manifestly a anti-paragon.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Ariasexta said:


> Backstreet Boys: Am I a ****** not to hate them? their songs are innocent enough, Ok for me, not to hate.


more than gay I'd say you seem to be quite homophobe.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

norman bates said:


> more than gay I'd say you seem to be quite homophobe.


People on yt and other sites had been making fun of them since 2008, it took some courage to speak up for them and Elton John, also especially Aqua, which is typically an asian aspect of flavor in western modern rock and pop.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm surprised TC doesn't censor ****** ... ?


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I also found an american rockster to my liking, Leon Russell. It is so hard to explain, just intuition. Also black jazz singers like George Benson is also good, not for the song "Nothing gonna change my love for you" which most asian people love and know him for. I started with him with this song, but his jazz songs are good too. Put in a car, in a long travel, if not Vivaldi, then this kind of jazz would be cool. Others I almost never heard, I am ok with small collection of modern music so far, it gives a good feeling to limit the modern rock repertoir.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I'm surprised TC doesn't censor ****** ... ?


I do not know it is offensive, my apologize.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

No problem, as I understand English isn't your first language. I'm not offended by the word anyway but others here will be.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> No problem, I understand English isn't your first language.


I got defensive, BST boys seem not to be of any strong case here in this thread.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Ariasexta said:


> I do not know it is offensive, my apologize.


yes it is, but considering that you didn't know it there's no problem. In any case I don't think a lot of people would have problem with Elton John, I mean it's well known that he produced good pop music especially in the seventies.


----------



## new but obsessed (Dec 19, 2021)

^ Ariasexta: 

I don't think it's wrong to dislike the Backstreet Boys. But as I was a 10 year old when that music came out, and slightly younger when Celine Dion was singing Titanic, I have an immense revulsion to that music as I really hated it at the time as a kid. Just boy bands in general, I just hated all of them. Haha. I was 10, I won't justify that opinion, but it sticks, and I'll never like it. -- Of course, there is no right and wrong.

And I don't think there'd be any blow back to sticking up for Elton John. In that same era of childhood when I was hating BSB and Titanic, I was happily listening to a greatest hits CD of Elton John, I think all 70s stuff. I even found it on vinyl when I was in college. I love his stuff to this day. Though I don't think I know anything other than his 70s stuff, besides of course The Lion King and this unexpectedly amazing and somewhat lyrically strange duet with Kate Bush on a recent album of hers (well worth a listen!). 

Lastly, I think your take on the sweetness vs sordidness of pop and rock is quite astute, if a little too general. But that's why I think I have always preferred rock to pop -- just like sweets in real life, I don't like them! I like my food and my music to be bold, spicy, salty, with a nice kick. I don't have a lot of strong emotion or drama in my life, so I love that I can simulate anger and melancholy and even ridiculous fantastic love in art of all sorts, particularly cinema and music. And top 40 pop has just never really done it for me, I don't really know why.

There are always exceptions, of course. I love Abba! Though it wasn't til very recently that it I dug a little deeper to find that their music, lyrically, is actually quite tortured and sad (all that cheating, divorce, etc!). Maybe that's what I was picking up on


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

norman bates said:


> yes it is, but considering that you didn't know it there's no problem. In any case I don't think a lot of people would have problem with Elton John, I mean it's well known that he produced good pop music especially in the seventies.


His music is beyond what is commonly considered as pop. His rock pieces back in 70s looked forward to 90s, and now his pieces from 21st century look into the rock history and remade them, versatile and good voice too. He is one unique specimen of big names that does not get bloated with the fame and many rewards.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

new but obsessed said:


> ^ Ariasexta:
> 
> I don't think it's wrong to dislike the Backstreet Boys. But as I was a 10 year old when that music came out, and slightly younger when Celine Dion was singing Titanic, I have an immense revulsion to that music as I really hated it at the time as a kid. Just boy bands in general, I just hated all of them. Haha. I was 10, I won't justify that opinion, but it sticks, and I'll never like it. -- Of course, there is no right and wrong.
> 
> ...


BST songs would sound like teenager sentimental lessons, you know teenagers need them. It is not always a good thing to get in touch with the most matured things including art besides sexual experiences. A kind of happy childhood songs are also necessary, I only started to listen to Elton seriously from 24, although I knew his "Candle in the Wind" much earlier, not to mention his cds were not available untill early 21st century in my region. It amazed me a bit you can be so unhospitable to BST while were ready for Elton, Elton is a professional that really explains this career. It seems to me, you might have missed some soft childhood sentiments, but I know, most boys have to follow the popular boys and BST could be only popular among the girls and much smaller boys.

Pop as a term is under-developed for music enough to become a designation of a subculture, and what is above this level is always meshes of many elements and hard to define, and it annoys me to always try to define too much stylistic characteristics. Pop by nature is naive, growing out from pop is rather getting naturally more matured not that the music itself is bad. And the worst music is trying to do rock while the idea and spirit stuck in the pop, like a teenager delinquent learning to do all the sins of the adults in his blind renegade mind and vain desire for attention. Some few other bands I actually failed are X Japan, and the recent Grammy winner B`Z（also japanese). I tried hard to like them but always failed and gave up, these bands are very popular like founders of rock and pop among japan music fans, but I just do not get them. Mature rock is straight-out cool, and it is what makes it rock and roll on.

In China there is no much good music, only one band can be truly a world-class: Beyond. All the rest are like...a primitive world, except for a few sporadic nice songs here and there. We do not have consistent artists since "Beyond", a lot of incredibly stupid bands and popular stuffs getting passed off just because they have been designed to appear in certain...ways (I ensure you those are far more disgusting than anything on the stage). Recently in east Asia, the sickness known as kpop, and its influences everywhere else have caused many similar repulsions like mine. I can be suspecting kpop poison everywhere now, but Titanic song is also unique in the sense that I never finish this song nor the film itself, even on video or in any form of playing, that famous scene never gets me either, not impressed a bit. Maybe too flashy for me, why centered on a couple? What a let down.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I'm surprised TC doesn't censor ****** ... ?


A *** - especially in England - is also a cigarette.


----------



## Davidsey (Jun 13, 2021)

70s rock is full of amazing song writing: Van Morrison, Brian Eno, Carole King, David Bowie, Bob Dylan, Tom Waits, Pink Floyd, Frank Zappa, The Doobie Brothers, Fleetwood Mac, Blondie, Abba... The list goes on and on. The 70s was an explosion of creative genres in music: disco and jazz funk, jazz rock, glam rock, heavy rock, country, punk, folk, post-acid rock, incipient genres like rap, new wave, indie rock and new romantics. Further afield the 70s was the best era of afrobeat, soukous, soca, township jive, samba, salsa/son/cumbia, rai, flamenco ... The 70s was without a doubt the most original and productive decade in the history of music. Perhaps listening to Bach etc. has made you hear 70s music with the wrong expectations and, of course, none of this detracts from the brilliance of the Brandenburg Concertos and hundreds of other pieces that you might enjoy.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Listen to Yoko Ono's _Fly_. Probably better than anything the Beatles ever did


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

SixFootScowl said:


> A *** - especially in England - is also a cigarette.


And also...


a junior pupil at a public school who does minor chores for a senior pupil. 

"a *** at school who has suffered a well-earned beating"​


----------



## new but obsessed (Dec 19, 2021)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Listen to Yoko Ono's _Fly_. Probably better than anything the Beatles ever did


Haha. Certainly not for the uninitiated! I do actually like the first two tracks on Fly. But I haven't had the time to delve through the rest of the album.

But, I do like the fact that she sorta paves the way for later artists like Laurie Anderson and subsequently a whole bunch of underground yelpers and noisemakers throughout the years. Deerhoof, Animal Collective, and Ponytail come to mind (maybe also cuz Fly is also an animal and these are all animal-themed weirdos) from the 2000s.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

John Lennon and Zeppelin and Elton have enough repertoirs for almost the most important genres in the best quality. Moby would be better if for some occasional breaks. I tried Dylan for about 20 songs and still did not get the hit, some other artists just automatically pass out for appalling cover pictures, obviously the best music will never have a bad sleeve cover art, but to honor this site, I tried " Lazarus", not bad. Too much obvious "soul" feel is also a bit turn off, can you know who I am implying at(not Bowie)?


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Listen to Yoko Ono's _Fly_. Probably better than anything the Beatles ever did


I just imagined without Ono, what music John will produce, obviously not less good, so the question could behow much better can he be. But it can still be a false-premise, maybe he did not need to be any better in the genres he was doing.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Davidsey said:


> The 70s was without a doubt the most original and productive decade in the history of music.


well if you're only considering the pop rock world. If you're including jazz, I think the sixties were a better decade (and onestly I'm not sure about that "in the history of music", unless you're extremely expert in all decades in the history of music)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ariasexta said:


> John Lennon and Zeppelin and Elton have enough repertoirs for almost the most important genres in the best quality. Moby would be better if for some occasional breaks.* I tried Dylan for about 20 songs and still did not get the hit,* some other artists just automatically pass out for appalling cover pictures, obviously the best music will never have a bad sleeve cover art, but to honor this site, I tried " Lazarus", not bad. Too much obvious "soul" feel is also a bit turn off, can you know who I am implying at(not Bowie)?


hopefully you spread those 20 over his vast career as the music is very different depending on what part of his career you visit.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I've got little patience for the original gripe. The world of discovery is at your digital fingertips and you can absorb or discard as you please. Forty-plus years ago we bought albums on spec for about £4 a throw and then wondered how the hell to offload them when we realised how c**p they were. How we laughed.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

SixFootScowl said:


> One of my favorites back in the 1970s was this:


In my, sometimes humble and sometimes not, opinion one of the very, very best live albums I've heard. Oddly enough it was brought up in a recent conversation I had with a fellow TC stalwart.

It never ceases to amaze me how such a powerful, bluesy rocking voice comes from such a small guy - rest easy Stevie.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

SixFootScowl said:


> hopefully you spread those 20 over his vast career as the music is very different depending on what part of his career you visit.


Overall his songs are too even, like just producing some songs, totally unawared of some other musicians and changes relevant to music. Rocks are ok to set in repeat mode when listening, people can try this mode with the songs how many rounds one can find playable. The best could endure about 10 and more, still could be tiring at last. I rarely set repeat mode with classical, but very few moments, I often repeat a rock piece for 10-30-40 times a day, and whenever unhappy or happy, you would want to listen to it at least a few times. It is quite unfortunate for an artist to become a token of a social mode for both elitist and popular concensus, like scientists citing his music, Grammy, Emmy awards. They got meme-ized for a reason, extremely few artists(Elton is one) can suffer such filth of fame and still proves beyond the awards worth. Most of these winners just fit the prizes, but not my time. But it is not the end for Dylan, I need a kick off song maybe several more.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I know George Bensons songs are also composed by various artists, no problem for me, also a good channel to know the panorama of the jazz world and George seems to be a good conduit. I am interested in "unknown" artists, like unearthing some missing artefacts.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I should say that Elvis has a great voice, the melodic lines are great, maybe the quality of the live recording back in his age annoyed me, so did the part with women`s voice accompanying. When redone in better sound qualities could sound much better. Fanned.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Tried a few more times the songs given here in the Dylan thread and other signature songs. Bob Dylan sealed-out. Elvis impression drawn from years ago and mostly heard from live records, greatly impairing the sound quality, but now careful listening changed the idea. 


> But it is not the end for Dylan, I need a kick off song maybe several more.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Reassessing David Bowie, a lot of his MVs available online in China:

Stylistically distinctive, I like his old age music better than those from 80s. Overall, he is among the top-rocksters but I am not a rock connoisseur, he is not with Elvis, but with Moby, good for breaks. 

Other idle talks.

Elvis, Benson are not original song writers, mainly they are performers of songs written by some others. No problem, lets see how far canboth of them show the resources behind their charms, that kind of talents is also interesting in a way. Being an original writer does not mean one can let slip the critical feelings on the part of listeners, as long as it is a good song, it counts, except for AI, AI probably will never produce any good song. Even if it does, it can not replace the experiences of the artists`a learning, performing, playing and interacting with fans. When eventually some singers or performers started to collaborate with AI composers, that is when people realize that classical music and foundamental melodies like Air on the G String from JS Bach and Te Deum from Charpentier, and some earliest heroes in rock and roll are immortal. They form our foundations of musical sense for ever, these melodies will never phase out, no matter if AI can produce any good songs and music, people will want to play them on their own on the original instruments. A good song will always live on, that is how it faces to AI.


----------



## Gargamel (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm a bit overwhelmed, perhaps not so much by the sheer quantity of suggestions, but because the lack of a systematic approach to exploring all of these. I had a pretty systematic thing going on with the classical german composers and the renaissance composers, ie. initially I was very passionate with Beethoven/Brahms/Schumann, then I undertook the project to listen almost evety opus by Mozart and Haydn, and I went back and forth between these.

Perhaps I should have been more specific and specified that it's 'hard rock' that I'm struggling with.

I don't know if it makes sense to explore any of the softer stuff. For instance, there's some songs by Neil Young and Bob Dylan I really like, but most of their stuff don't feel relevant to me at all so wading through their albums feels like a lot of work.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Ariasexta said:


> People on yt and other sites had been making fun of them since 2008, it took some courage to speak up for them and Elton John, also especially Aqua, which is typically an asian aspect of flavor in western modern rock and pop.


I think it's always been more a Western aspect of flavor in Asian pop. In Chinese supermarkets I've heard the breathy sort of modern folky style of pop now too. It's also in Asian cinema.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Phil loves classical said:


> I think it's always been more a Western aspect of flavor in Asian pop. In Chinese supermarkets I've heard the breathy sort of modern folky style of pop now too. It's also in Asian cinema.


It might be true that certain part of european culture specifically is resonating to asian culture. We have chinese artists who borrow the Aqua music to sing in chinese lyrics：《爱情大魔咒》--chinese Doctor Jone. I can not deny that Aqua brought up a lot asian kids who now are either working and married, including me. But why I used that phrase is to give a room for stars like Michael Jackson who are of world taste, however he can be popular anywhere, he rules universally with his own aspects and flavor.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Gargamel said:


> Perhaps I should have been more specific and specified that it's 'hard rock' that I'm struggling with.


Well, you said you wanted something like Neil Young's Harvest ("but less country") - he's hardly 'hard rock'. And if you're srtuggling with 'hard rock' (what have you been trying that fits this label?) you might give up and try something that isn't a struggle.



Gargamel said:


> I'm a bit overwhelmed, perhaps not so much by the sheer quantity of suggestions, but because the lack of a systematic approach to exploring all of these.


You and a number of others, it seems, want a systematic approach to exploring music.

Why?


----------



## Gargamel (Jan 5, 2020)

Forster said:


> Well, you said you wanted something like Neil Young's Harvest ("but less country") - he's hardly 'hard rock'. And if you're srtuggling with 'hard rock' (what have you been trying that fits this label?) you might give up and try something that isn't a struggle.
> 
> You and a number of others, it seems, want a systematic approach to exploring music.
> 
> Why?


Because: diminishing results. There's couple of gems that I really enjoy listening over and over again, but discovering them has cost me hundreds of hours of "brute force". (Maybe you're aware that "brute force" refers to a mindless strategy trying to crack a password by simply guessing all the possibilities.) I guess there's no other way, huh? Granted, going through the complete output of classical composers such as Haydn or Schumann can sometimes feel like work, but eventually there's always a huge payoff. I listened to 7 or 8 Neil Young albums in a row that felt like a really dull experience, it's so much easier to just revisit a Neil Young song I already know and enjoy, but that way you're not gonna find new stuff to like. I explored a lot of the artists which starthrower recommended me on page one (Kevin Ayers, Bruce Cockburn and Robert Wyatt), I would love to figure out his mindset which makes any of these enjoyable.


----------



## Gargamel (Jan 5, 2020)

Take for instance, Neil Young's "Already One". Say what you want about Young's genius or the lyrics, but the only way I could enjoy this music would be undergoing a lobotomy. (A friend of mine said the same thing about Pink Floyd, but I highly enjoyed albums Wish You Were Here so I guess it's useless to argue about taste. I'm currently looking into Yes, hmm, first impression was favorable.)


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Gargamel said:


> I would love to figure out his mindset which makes any of these enjoyable.





Gargamel said:


> the only way I could enjoy this music would be undergoing a lobotomy.


You're not looking to make friends or influence people, are you.

I guess those of us who _do _like 70s rock are all just smurfs.


----------



## Gargamel (Jan 5, 2020)

Forster said:


> You're not looking to make friends or influence people, are you.
> 
> I guess those of us who _do _like 70s rock are all just smurfs.


I was talking about ONE song when I said lobotomy.

Like I said, I hugely enjoy some complete albums by Pink Floyd and the Who, I feel they are exciting. I would currently describe Ayers, Cockburn and Wyatt as merely interesting.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

It could be the things that give no reason for ones own crush people are finding in the rock. Moral, correctness, love all of these themes are probably irrelevant. Yet, people will have to accept that some artists you like might be hated for no apprarent reason by other people. This is the attitude I want to describe in this thread, not quite against the OP nor a proponent. I would say, such freedom of love and hate is an important attribute of our time, especially in "popular" fields. Trying to enshrine anyone will just look annoying and nauseating, I think OP felt this way too. I did and do feel this way.


----------



## Gargamel (Jan 5, 2020)

@Ariasexta
I think this sort of gut reaction, rather than trying to find disjoint details I like or being neutral, dialecticcally keeps the energy going and hopefully I can sooner overcome the ineffective strategy wherefore I'm missing out on the merits of some artist. Being positive about something doesn't necessary translate into much affection, for instance, I felt very positive about Rush when last month I listened to their albums, as their style is somewhat relevant to me, but retrospectively my memories aren't very fond of Rush. Today I might listen to some other albums by the abovementioned artists, hoping the music might start to feel less irrelevant to me.

EDIT: By gut reaction, I was referring to my negativity.

PS. pianozach, I used to listen to loads of thrash metal when I was a kid. I was much into obscure bands such as Vio-Lence, Death Angel, Overkill, Sodom, old Sepultura and the borderline death metal bands. Apart from the occasional nostalgia trip, I've not been into it for nearly 20 years, I prefer more subtle things.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Gargamel said:


> @Ariasexta
> I think this sort of gut reaction, rather than trying to find disjoint details I like or being neutral, dialecticcally keeps the energy going and hopefully I can sooner overcome the ineffective strategy wherefore I'm missing out on the merits of some artist. Being positive about something doesn't necessary translate into much affection, for instance, I felt very positive about Rush when last month I listened to their albums, as their style is somewhat relevant to me, but retrospectively my memories aren't very fond of Rush. Today I might listen to some other albums by the abovementioned artists, hoping the music might start to feel less irrelevant to me.


Realistic of you, affection-wise, emotional response can be of many strange ways, my gut reaction chooses some very gutty artists too. Elton, MJ, Benson: all gutty gastronomies. I love music which are better than real person type, like Elton, if not an artist he is not handsome, behind many beautiful songs, the artists might not be your ideal friends. However, it worths meeting the artist once in life no matter what. You like Pink Floyd, I envy you having so many great bands living right near your home in a small UK kingdom.

I would think modern rock is as worthy as classical, across the countries, cultures. I feel a bit sorry for Dylan, I admit that the blowing song sounds a bit annoying: too courting to people. I still can not be sane enough to reconsider whether it was his Nobel thing or his singing that stops me. If people here keep holding him up, I will keep retrying him I promise.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Gargamel said:


> I was talking about ONE song when I said *lobotomy*.
> 
> Like I said, I hugely enjoy some complete albums by Pink Floyd and the Who, I feel they are exciting. I would currently describe Ayers, Cockburn and Wyatt as merely interesting.


As expected, there are songs for that.

There's even a band named *Back Alley Lobotomy* that released a song called *Lobotomized In a Back Alley*.

*The Ramones*' song _*Teenage Lobotomy*_ was 1977. It's pretty punk. The Green Day song is pretty MOR.

If you hate Thrash Metal, don't even click on the last one.


----------



## new but obsessed (Dec 19, 2021)

Gargamel said:


> I'm a bit overwhelmed, perhaps not so much by the sheer quantity of suggestions, but because the lack of a systematic approach to exploring all of these. I had a pretty systematic thing going on with the classical german composers and the renaissance composers, ie. initially I was very passionate with Beethoven/Brahms/Schumann, then I undertook the project to listen almost evety opus by Mozart and Haydn, and I went back and forth between these.
> 
> Perhaps I should have been more specific and specified that it's 'hard rock' that I'm struggling with.
> 
> I don't know if it makes sense to explore any of the softer stuff. For instance, there's some songs by Neil Young and Bob Dylan I really like, but most of their stuff don't feel relevant to me at all so wading through their albums feels like a lot of work.


I think I'm with you on "hard rock". I used to be into it more so as a kid, when I also flirted with Metallica and Iron Maiden and Black Sabbath, but as soon as I was in my late teens it just didn't appeal to me anymore. For my preferred tradition of rock music, the 1970s was the great era that still roots much of today's sound, as much or even more so than the 1960s. Like the Hard Rock people, they took much from the top 50s and 60s bands (Brit Invasion, Elvis, etc), but these punks were also in love with Iggy Pop (I guess the hard rock folks must have been too) and The Velvet Underground. And that through-line from VU and Iggy Pop continues well into the 80s and 90s in what later becomes New Wave, Alt Rock, and Indie Rock.

So if you're okay moving away from the more big-stadium, big name hard rock sound that derived heavily from The Who and The Stones, then punk and burgeoning "art rock" in the 1970s is really wonderful. On the border with pop you also have great bands like Blondie, Talking Heads, and to a somewhat lesser extent the B-52s, each of whom got started in the late 70s before rising to greater acclaim in the 80s.

But yeah. I don't listen to Hard Rock either. I find it pretty boring. Same with Grunge, which I think is the clear inheritor of that tradition.

EDIT: This isn't quite on topic as this band formed in 1981, just missing the 70s. But a few years ago I got REALLY turned onto the late era releases of Talk Talk. Again, they never were Hard Rock, but existed initially in the poppy side of New Wave. But as this is TC, I think what's of great appeal are their final two albums, Spirit of Eden and Laughing Stock, which are possibly the first instances of what we now call "Post-rock". It takes some of prog-rock tendencies, lots of found sound and other studio experimentation, and just creates this music that breathes unlike anything else I've ever heard. It's probably as far as you can get from Hard Rock. But, if you can find a really quiet space to give these albums a listen, I've found them to be very moving and special


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

new but obsessed said:


> EDIT: This isn't quite on topic as this band formed in 1981, just missing the 70s. But a few years ago I got REALLY turned onto the late era releases of Talk Talk. Again, they never were Hard Rock, but existed initially in the poppy side of New Wave. But as this is TC, I think what's of great appeal are their final two albums, Spirit of Eden and Laughing Stock, which are possibly the first instances of what we now call "Post-rock". It takes some of prog-rock tendencies, lots of found sound and other studio experimentation, and just creates this music that breathes unlike anything else I've ever heard. It's probably as far as you can get from Hard Rock. But, if you can find a really quiet space to give these albums a listen, I've found them to be very moving and special


I agree. Also check out the 1998 Mark Hollis self-titled solo album.


----------



## new but obsessed (Dec 19, 2021)

Art Rock said:


> I agree. Also check out the 1998 Mark Hollis self-titled solo album.


yup! Also great stuff! In a similar vein I also ended up coming across unusual and lovely releases by other ex-pop/ex-rock guys, David Sylvian (Gone to Earth and a few others) and Prefab Sprout (I Trawl the Megahertz).

It's not 70s music, though it's also certainly not music that sounds like anything else that would have been released contemporaneously, so it might as well be 70s music. If you told me that they came out the same years as Tom Waits' great 70s albums, I'd believe you.


----------



## new but obsessed (Dec 19, 2021)

I'm still grappling with the OP's posts and the impetus for the whole thread. And I think if I were coming in cold like they were and starting with the supposed "great" albums, everyone's top of the charts faves, I'd be wholly disappointed too. But then, if that were sufficient cause to state "I don't like 70's rock music", then I'd end up saying that for every decade from the 70's til today, even though I'm a huge rock fan. 

A music historian might be well placed to untangle this. But something must've happened in the 70s where the pop culture/music culture began to rupture, where there appeared a schism between fandoms or even between popularity and greatness. Maybe it's too simplistic to look back at the 1940s-60s where the big names also seemed to have high artistic or cultural merit, whether it was Elvis, the Beatles, Dylan, Miles Davis, Coltrane, Cole Porter, Armstrong, etc etc. I don't know. Maybe this is all widely misremembered and the popular ephemera of the day was forgotten, but the "good stuff" remained. 

We're certainly at a point now where I don't think the prevailing popular music is necessarily of high merit. I've even been wary of most "popular music" over the last two decades, even as I continue to consume lots of new work. There are exceptions of course. Top of mind was the widely celebrated To Pimp A Butterfly, which I couldn't stop listening to, even though I'm not a big hip-hop fan, and I haven't been too wild about Kendrick's subsequent releases. (I did like Good Kid MAAD City, when that came out though). 

Anyway, I find it all very interesting. Again, I think I agree with the OP's sentiment about the big names from 70s rock. But I've found so much else from that decade that did then and still does maintain a lot of cultural cache and musical relevance. 

My final suggestions: In case you are looking for more straight-forward rock & roll stuff, but don't enjoy punks like The Clash or the Ramones, then maybe check out Big Star's first two records, The Cars, The Jam, and The Modern Lovers. I find those guys' albums very interesting, even emblematic of a significant sect of 70s rock n roll, and overtly recalls 1950s and 1960s rock and pop music.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Why not just listen to some things you do like on youtube and let the computer algorithm come up with similar works - if you only listen to the suggestions from the 1970's you will hone the results hopefully giving you suitable songs.


----------



## Gargamel (Jan 5, 2020)

It's hard not to enjoy a song or two by Elton when you serendipitously hear one, but that doesn't mean I would lief give him a spin without anyone suggesting. The same goes for many of the big names. I had a blast watching an old Lynyrd Skynyrd concert a few years ago and highly appreciate them, but that was when my girlfriend was around and it's the sort of thing which I only listen to in good company.

Speaking of names, I reckon 85% of these bands mentioned here I've never heard of. Such are The Cars - the sound is very original, with the whacky synths and songs like "Just What I Needed" whose guitar playing makes me question whether not grunge was invented in the 70s. (Songs like "You’re All I’ve Got Tonight" work because they're so goofy.) I've never heard of The Jam either although I recognized some of their songs from somewhere, and I reckon they're the most exciting, genre-defying band. They're like Mahler's idea of the world - the world must contain everything! Seems anything can happen in their music, one album can be funky (the album "Snap") where another one is not at all. And the chord progressions are some of the most exciting I've ever heard of a 70s rock band. (A lot of 70s bands chord progressions sound the same to me, e. g. Genesis whose three albums I found as cheerful as taking my mom to a Phil Collins concert, minus the mom.) Another keeper I found was an album called Desolation Boulevard by Sweet, prog-ish musicians who don't take themselves as seriously as Yes, featuring a Who cover, and also because the drummer is someone I'd want to meet. "Lady Starlight" is my fav song. I can't believe they're classified as a glam rock band. (I'm allergic to most glam rock.) David Sylvian also merits a few more listens. Exotic stuff but less so than Robert Wyatt and Kevin Ayers, neither for whom I was really ready for. (These were the most interesting of the many unfathomable artists starthrower mentioned.) Someone mentioned John Cale, and I did like the tin box recording of Fear. (Especially "Barracuda". Not sure if it's intentional.)


----------



## new but obsessed (Dec 19, 2021)

Gargamel said:


> It's hard not to enjoy a song or two by Elton when you serendipitously hear one, but that doesn't mean I would lief give him a spin without anyone suggesting. The same goes for many of the big names. I had a blast watching an old Lynyrd Skynyrd concert a few years ago and highly appreciate them, but that was when my girlfriend was around and it's the sort of thing which I only listen to in good company.
> 
> Speaking of names, I reckon 85% of these bands mentioned here I've never heard of. Such are The Cars - the sound is very original, with the whacky synths and songs like "Just What I Needed" whose guitar playing makes me question whether not grunge was invented in the 70s. (Songs like "You're All I've Got Tonight" work because they're so goofy.) I've never heard of The Jam either although I recognized some of their songs from somewhere, and I reckon they're the most exciting, genre-defying band. They're like Mahler's idea of the world - the world must contain everything! Seems anything can happen in their music, one album can be funky (the album "Snap") where another one is not at all. And the chord progressions are some of the most exciting I've ever heard of a 70s rock band. (A lot of 70s bands chord progressions sound the same to me, e. g. Genesis whose three albums I found as cheerful as taking my mom to a Phil Collins concert, minus the mom.) Another keeper I found was an album called Desolation Boulevard by Sweet, prog-ish musicians who don't take themselves as seriously as Yes, featuring a Who cover, and also because the drummer is someone I'd want to meet. "Lady Starlight" is my fav song. I can't believe they're classified as a glam rock band. (I'm allergic to most glam rock.) David Sylvian also merits a few more listens. Exotic stuff but less so than Robert Wyatt and Kevin Ayers, neither for whom I was really ready for. (These were the most interesting of the many unfathomable artists starthrower mentioned.) Someone mentioned John Cale, and I did like the tin box recording of Fear. (Especially "Barracuda". Not sure if it's intentional.)


Haha yeah, I'm not a fan of Genesis either. If you like Prog, the weird/interesting punk version of it is Television's Marquee Moon. And original Prog folks, King Crimson, have good 70s releases too.

And yes, there's definitely a link between the 70s and Grunge. Punk evolves into a weird set of alternative rock and post-punk in the 80s (Dinosaur Jr, Sonic Youth, Pixies, etc) and a burgeoning "twee pop" scene, particularly outside Seattle in Washington state (bands like Beat Happening and The Vaselines, among many others) who became massive influences on Kurt Cobain -- Nirvana even covered several of the odd Vaselines songs like "Son of a Gun", "Molly's Lips", and "Jesus Doesn't Want Me for a Sunbeam".

As for John Cale, you'd have to imagine everything is intentional with him. By the time he made Fear, he had been deep in the art rock world for at least a decade, and it's hard to think that too much of what he and Lou Reed did with The Velvet Underground and in their solo work wasn't at least somewhat intentional. Barracuda is a great track. But for me, his most tuneful and interesting record is Paris 1919, which I'd already mentioned in other posts.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

> It's hard not to enjoy a song or two by Elton when you serendipitously hear one, but that doesn't mean I would lief give him a spin without anyone suggesting. The same goes for many of the big names. I had a blast watching an old Lynyrd Skynyrd concert a few years ago and highly appreciate them, but that was when my girlfriend was around and it's the sort of thing which I only listen to in good company.
> 
> Speaking of names, I reckon 85% of these bands mentioned here I've never heard of. Such are The Cars - the sound is very original, with the whacky synths and songs like "Just What I Needed" whose guitar playing makes me question whether not grunge was invented in the 70s. (Songs like "You're All I've Got Tonight" work because they're so goofy.) I've never heard of The Jam either although I recognized some of their songs from somewhere, and I reckon they're the most exciting, genre-defying band. They're like Mahler's idea of the world - the world must contain everything! Seems anything can happen in their music, one album can be funky (the album "Snap") where another one is not at all. And the chord progressions are some of the most exciting I've ever heard of a 70s rock band. (A lot of 70s bands chord progressions sound the same to me, e. g. Genesis whose three albums I found as cheerful as taking my mom to a Phil Collins concert, minus the mom.) Another keeper I found was an album called Desolation Boulevard by Sweet, prog-ish musicians who don't take themselves as seriously as Yes, featuring a Who cover, and also because the drummer is someone I'd want to meet. "Lady Starlight" is my fav song. I can't believe they're classified as a glam rock band. (I'm allergic to most glam rock.) David Sylvian also merits a few more listens. Exotic stuff but less so than Robert Wyatt and Kevin Ayers, neither for whom I was really ready for. (These were the most interesting of the many unfathomable artists starthrower mentioned.) Someone mentioned John Cale, and I did like the tin box recording of Fear. (Especially "Barracuda". Not sure if it's intentional.)


I have some music that I do not want to listen with people, some I would. I guess it is the effect of different kinds of styles, taking rock as the breeze is actually a good attitude. Enjoying Elton on random basis seems to be more normal than I though since he looks eccentric to asians like me. His music has some wild untamed power that I like a lot. To be a bit affectionate about some people is multi-purposed, some attract me on un-musical grounds and then things turned musical, it could works for everyone too. Music is a kind of learning process for me involving everything, but there should be no obligation to any kind of appreciation, modern music means to please and to seduce as well.

It might be my affectionate style that equally works against Dylan, however, other aspects of his quality might work against him for me in turn. It is still a mystery I have a hard time with Dylan. Pink Floyd, whose name appalled me in the past and I am ready with them now, so is Bowie, I hated his cover arts but he seems to appease me with his final songs. I do not want to wait untill Dylan had bowed off to find out. In a learning process, sooner or later, I probably will come to term with Dylan too. Your attitude is sane and all rounded un-blamable. I do not want to be that way with any artist, if that person is not too heinous in his life, like some rappers who promote violence. I would never forgive them for using music in filthy ways.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Ariasexta said:


> I have some music that I do not want to listen with people, some I would. I guess it is the effect of different kinds of styles, taking rock as the breeze is actually a good attitude. Enjoying Elton on random basis seems to be more normal than I though since he looks eccentric to asians like me. His music has some wild untamed power that I like a lot. To be a bit affectionate about some people is multi-purposed, some attract me on un-musical grounds and then things turned musical, it could works for everyone too. Music is a kind of learning process for me involving everything, but there should be no obligation to any kind of appreciation, modern music means to please and to seduce as well.
> 
> It might be my affectionate style that equally works against Dylan, however, other aspects of his quality might work against him for me in turn. It is still a mystery I have a hard time with Dylan. Pink Floyd, whose name appalled me in the past and I am ready with them now, so is Bowie, I hated his cover arts but he seems to appease me with his final songs. I do not want to wait untill Dylan had bowed off to find out. In a learning process, sooner or later, I probably will come to term with Dylan too. Your attitude is sane and all rounded un-blamable. I do not want to be that way with any artist, if that person is not too heinous in his life, like some rappers who promote violence. I would never forgive them for using music in filthy ways.


It's interesting to hear you talk about music from England. (Elton John)
Elton John couldn't sing pleasingly (he thought) so he developed and adapted this affected voice of his. It's usually very effective because it is quite MUSICAL. As a critic I don't like it, but I like the material so I overlook it.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Gargamel said:


> I was talking about ONE song when I said lobotomy.
> 
> Like I said, I hugely enjoy some complete albums by Pink Floyd and the Who, I feel they are exciting. I would currently describe Ayers, Cockburn and Wyatt as merely interesting.


I'm not quite sure what you're after. You said you were thinking of 'hard rock' - which I took to mean 70s heavy metal - but then spend a lot of time talking about Neil Young and now Elton John. Your thread title makes a provocative statement as if you have already completed a comprehensive survey of the rock music of the 70s, but then seem to be asking for recommendations that you're then rude about.

I'm sure there are people out there who like everything they hear, but I suspect most people pick and choose. Of 70s prog bands, I only picked Genesis, rejecting King Crimson, Pink Floyd, Yes, Gentle Giant, ELP and so on. That's not to dismiss those I chose not to explore as somehow unworthy; they just didn't appeal. And I didn't have to "wade through" anything to make my choice. But then, I was there, at the time, being a teenager, surrounded by all sorts of music. By the end of the 70s, I was collecting Magazine, Jam, Joy Division, Human League, OMD.

Music isn't a chore to be done like the washing and ironing.

Oh, I should add that Robert Wyatt's _Rock Bottom_ is coming with me to the fabled desert island. As is Eno's _Another Green World_. But neither of those are hard rock, so you'll not be much interested in them...unless I've got the wrong end of the stick about what hard rock is?


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Luchesi said:


> It's interesting to hear you talk about music from England. (Elton John)
> Elton John couldn't sing pleasingly (he thought) so he developed and adapted this affected voice of his. It's usually very effective because it is quite MUSICAL. As a critic I don't like it, but I like the material so I overlook it.


His voice is just amazing, warm, hard, penetrating, it might be the power of the English language or some other factors but I do not like to analyze. People today are too analytical, music and art should preserve the intuitive impulsion to drives the industry. 
It is quite envious to have such a musician as a fellow countryman. In old ages there are Voices like Leon Russell, of course Elton too, coarse but however ingeniously intonated so that give music a...thrill( I want to use the "F" word here).:lol: That is just amazing and fun, listen to those old monsters singing that still sound rockin. Not too many English rocksters really get me, John Lennon and Elton are the best so far, Zeppelin following, for the rest I am still learning, but not looking too bad mostly.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I think it is indeed pointless to either enshrine or criticize any rocksters from the perspective of a common listener. I cherish my ground as a common listener and this ground offers me many advantages I would appreciate over the influential and authoritative critics. It it true personal common influence can be big too, at least we can speak what we like not what we have to say. From this perspective as commoner, no moral obligation to either praise or to criticize. But afterall, all comes down to personal intuition, which should be free to experience. That is the momentum of exploring the music which do not appeal earlier. It is not about getting used or to force oneself to adapt, it is music, by itself it is free, theoretically, as long as no purposeful propagandas of the vices, it is up to free exploration.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Gargamel said:


> I waded throught a lot of supposedly "great classics" from the 70s. I really wanted a journey of discovery, like the time when I went through every one of Haydn's and Mozart string quartets and symphonies in chronological order. But I don't think I can take any more. I found a couple of bands I really liked, such as Pink Floyd's Wish You Were Here, Rush, Hawkwind, but even these seem like too much meandering or goofy filler. (I think I'll shoot myself if I listen to any more Genesis!) I'll take Debussy or Elliott Carter or Milton Babbitt over any Johnny Winter, or Led Zeppelin IV (yuck) or Starman. (And from the bottom of my heart I'll say fvck Freddie Mercury.) I want something that really _rocks_, geez. Something like Neil Young's Harvest, but sounding less country. Something like the Who's Tommy or Black Sabbath's Heaven and Hell. And the plot and lyrics of Tommy are laughably bad - like watching your favorite parts of an Ed Wood movie! Like the sentimental pith of a Dickens novel! Is it me, or is 70s rock really, really intolerable?


When I read your post for the 1st time I knew almost none of the bands and artists you listed, and my familiar names were also not on the mention so I always have been sympathetic to your sentiment and will always be. For sometime I forgot you are the OP here as I tried some of your listed artists. Although I know about Zeppelin but as I am speaking from another cultural context, I have to imagine you position in your cultural background and I do understand your feelings. Never force yourself onto anything, this act itself just will wear out yourself.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I do have a definitive model of hierarchy of styles of rock inside my mind, if I have the money to amass the artists as much as I can, the top will still be the same as it is now, however the base levels will be filled with many many artists. It is probably some kinds of alter-ego we are finding with in rock, not a real personality of the artist or ourselves, however music itself still relevant throughout and it is why the rock music can be interesting at the same time, as personal tastes can be so varied and diverse and be fit into a hierarchy of consideration. 

But the problem is the society itself forms a kind of unspeakable cultural sanction which would make one feel it is obliged to understand like some artists, it is true and I hate it too. It is what I consider as a part of that sordidness of rock, no matter how the music sound, antisocial or courting to social, under certain situations, they all can sound sordid. It is a real tricky and interesting cultural reality about modern music, how to spot a bad musician? they do exist and within a reality of popular industry of music, good music and bad music are so intermingled within complex social and cultural backgrounds. No solutions, each to their own way, it is therefore a sound choice never to get involved too seriously, but who knows how people will change their minds. That alter-ego in rock music is also a floating oasis of our lives, unless one is interested in the music in general terms itself, that alter-ego will not mean anything. Therefore, theoretically, there is no bad musicians in our rock age, a pyramid will not get consolidated without a firm and wide ranges of base rocks, at the end it would be only our alter-ego which is to be put upon the tip of this pyramid, not music.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Forster said:


> Oh, I should add that Robert Wyatt's _Rock Bottom_ is coming with me to the fabled desert island. As is Eno's _Another Green World_. But neither of those are hard rock, so you'll not be much interested in them...unless I've got the wrong end of the stick about what hard rock is?


I'm equally confused, at first I thought it was all about hard rock not being enough hard in the seventies, so I linked pieces that I like that I consider very hard too. But from the "like Harvest but less country" I didn't know anymore what to think.
By the way Rock Bottom is a desert island record for me too, even I really don't understand why we're talking of guys like Wyatt, Ayers, Eno, Bowie, Eltoh John and a lot of other artists including the Neil Young of Harvest in a thread that (I thought ) should be about hard rock...


----------



## Gargamel (Jan 5, 2020)

Forster said:


> I'm not quite sure what you're after. You said you were thinking of 'hard rock' - which I took to mean 70s heavy metal - but then spend a lot of time talking about Neil Young and now Elton John. Your thread title makes a provocative statement as if you have already completed a comprehensive survey of the rock music of the 70s, but then seem to be asking for recommendations that you're then rude about.


Yeah, but I felt that reluctance to be exposed to Elton John, except serendipitously or when somebody recommended an individual song, goes for a lot of 70s hard rock, as well. Mainstream stuff (as if I had known anything else!) such as Led Zeppelin, AC/DC, Kiss, The Stones, Deep Purple, Uriah Heep and Bowie. As much as I appreciate the talent and songwriting of some of these, all of these often feel like a chore, like washing or ironing. Some things of I really enjoyed about, say, Ziggy Stardust, or a random Neil Young album, didn't however merit another listen or immediately leave me craving for more Bowie. That's not necessarily a reproach, however, like when I say I hate champagne, it only means I haven't come to terms with champagne. Sometimes it's hard to get over yourself. If I listened to only music which didn't ever feel like a chore, I'd have a week-long binge on Elliott Carter, or another round of Beethoven's piano sonatas. There's so much sensual drama in Beethoven, which I immediately can hear only in a few 70s bands, such as the Pink Floyd's Wish You Were Here and The Who, or in individual songs but not complete albums of, say, Bowie and Neil Young. Sorry if I came off as rude, I wanted it to come of as visceral or instinctive.



Ariasexta said:


> It might be my affectionate style that equally works against Dylan, however, other aspects of his quality might work against him for me in turn. It is still a mystery I have a hard time with Dylan. Pink Floyd, whose name appalled me in the past and I am ready with them now, so is Bowie, I hated his cover arts but he seems to appease me with his final songs. I do not want to wait untill Dylan had bowed off to find out. In a learning process, sooner or later, I probably will come to term with Dylan too. Your attitude is sane and all rounded un-blamable. I do not want to be that way with any artist, if that person is not too heinous in his life, like some rappers who promote violence. I would never forgive them for using music in filthy ways.


What way? You mean you don't want to be sane and all rounded, un-blamable? Am I reading this wrong?


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

> What way? You mean you don't want to be sane and all rounded, un-blamable? Am I reading this wrong?


I am trying to approach the way of indifferent listening to various types of rock, you sounded a bell for me, but it will take sometime for me to get there. I do realize my way is not making the best of my own resources. I mean I do not want to be too negative with any artist like with Dylan. Maybe I should not post in this thread anymore if it is gonna be about hard-rock or death rock(too far away). I did feel it would be inappropriate to talk about Elton here. I brought him up here.


----------



## Gargamel (Jan 5, 2020)

@Ariasexta
Sorry, but I'm really struggling with the sentence "Your attitude is sane and all rounded un-blamable", reading comprehension wise. I'm not sure if you're talking about me, or if it's a "general" you (someone, anyone, like when I said "Sometimes it's hard to get over yourself.")


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

You are welcome Gargamel, it is a lot better now. I am all about exploring the rock, not sure I can endure rocks harder than Led Zep it is like a bumpy road unknown for me. Starting from some free videos. The western rock are generally a calibre harder than asian rock, it could have contributed to some misunderstanding. All is about Take it easy.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

> Ziggy Stardust


Nice song. It is true that listening too much of the same genre will be tiring, Zep is indeed a bit modular compared to later rocks which I would discretely cite Bowie whose songs I have tried some. From the 70s hard rock is a total empty space except for the big names like Lennon, Bowie, Zep, Beatles, Elvis at most for most asian people. Obviously, the perception level is at a great gap between me and most western people about the concept of what is rock or hrad rock. But it is a chance to see what is still there besides these token artists. I thought I would pass the exam just to get over with them, so, not even at the porch. :lol:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Ariasexta said:


> Nice song. It is true that listening too much of the same genre will be tiring, Zep is indeed a bit modular compared to later rocks which I would discretely cite Bowie whose songs I have tried some. F*rom the 70s hard rock is a total empty space except for the big names like Lennon, Bowie, Zep, Beatles, Elvis *at most for most asian people. Obviously, the perception level is at a great gap between me and most western people about the concept of what is rock or hrad rock. But it is a chance to see what is still there besides these token artists. I thought I would pass the exam just to get over with them, so, not even at the porch. :lol:


the only hard rock band in that list is Led Zeppelin (ok, the Beatles had a song like Helter skelter, but obviously they weren't a hard rock in general at all)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

norman bates said:


> the only hard rock band in that list is Led Zeppelin (ok, the Beatles had a song like Helter skelter, but obviously they weren't a hard rock in general at all)


They also only touched the '70s.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

SanAntone said:


> They also only touched the '70s.


yes, there's also that small detail :lol:


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

norman bates said:


> the only hard rock band in that list is Led Zeppelin (ok, the Beatles had a song like Helter skelter, but obviously they weren't a hard rock in general at all)


Agree, but I also have to agree with OP that LZ does sound a bit moduled, but that is the way I like about them. The guitar and drums heaping togather in a distinctive but probably predictable manner is not bad for me and for most people, that gives a comfortable experience(for unseasoned rock listeners like me). Beatles songs are the best if written by either Lennon or McCartney. Just listened to Helter skelter, that is metal to me. It is still surprising it was from 1968.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> As I said, I do like some of his lyrics. Generally, when it comes to Dylan: the shorter the song, the better the lyrics. But the double standard is very very annoying. Dylan fanatics have to accept that a lot of his lyrics are just pretentious word salad, the same as 70s prog. The fact that he says "ain't" doesn't change anything. And I can't be the only one who detects not-so-subtle misogyny in many of his lyrics.
> 
> I used to regard Dylan as a literary genius. I still regard him as a great lyricist. But he's not without his flaws. And there are greater lyricists without a Nobel Prize, like Townes van Zandt.


Dylan is a great artist but his lyrics are ... best ignored.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

OP: Try *Doug Sahm*. You're welcome.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Red Terror said:


> OP: Try *Doug Sahm*. You're welcome.


That is a bit hilarious, not sure about this recommendation.:lol:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

SanAntone said:


> Just the tip of the iceberg:
> 
> Van Morrison - Moondance (1970)
> The Rolling Stones - Sticky Fingers (1971)
> ...


Substitute Dixie Chicken for Little Feat, add Layla, and you've got it.


----------



## Gargamel (Jan 5, 2020)

Surprised no-one seems to have mentioned Sixto. Not sure if I'm a fan of the sound quality of the album Cold Fact, Coming From Reality seems much more enjoyable in that department.



Red Terror said:


> OP: Try *Doug Sahm*. You're welcome.


Ok, I tried. Like I tried all the ones SanAntone suggested, complete albums and all. Not sure if I need all this bluesy, feel-good stuff - Van Morrison, Dr. John, Tom Waits, Springsteen, Lee Jones, Little Feat. There was some pretty funky track which I liked but can't remember which one it was. I've never listened to much Tom Waits before, I'd like to better hear the music underneath that regurgiation.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Did anyone reference this?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/1971-Never...09&hvtargid=pla-349373343561&psc=1&th=1&psc=1

Maybe because I was 13 in 1971, I find it hard to argue that there ever was a better year for rock. I was still listening throughout the decade but increasingly spending more and more time looking further and further back. Rarely listen to anything since 1974 nowadays. Maybe that's sad, but it doesn't sound like it from here. We only have so much listening time so why listen to....


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Belowpar said:


> Did anyone reference this?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/1971-Never...09&hvtargid=pla-349373343561&psc=1&th=1&psc=1
> 
> Maybe because I was 13 in 1971, I find it hard to argue that there ever was a better year for rock. I was still listening throughout the decade but increasingly spending more and more time looking further and further back. Rarely listen to anything since 1974 nowadays. Maybe that's sad, but it doesn't sound like it from here. We only have so much listening time so why listen to....


1971 was, indeed, a stellar year for rock, pop, and jazz.

*Chicago III
The Yes Album
If I Could Only Remember My Name
Aqualung
4 Way Street 
Ram
Every Picture Tells a Story 
Tarkus
Fireball
Imagine
Santana III
Welcome To the Canteen
Meddle
Madman Across the Water 
Led Zeppelin IV
Nursery Cryme
Fragile
The Low Spark of High Heeled Boys
Nilsson Schmilsson
The Concert for Bangladesh*

Yeah, a bunch of albums so remarkable that I don't even have to list the artists.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Gargamel said:


> Surprised no-one seems to have mentioned Sixto.


As in, someone else for you to not like?



Gargamel said:


> Ok, I tried. Like I tried all the ones SanAntone suggested, complete albums and all. Not sure if I need all this bluesy, feel-good stuff - Van Morrison, Dr. John, Tom Waits, Springsteen, Lee Jones, Little Feat.


So, how many times did you "try" these albums? Are you really telling us that you know from a single listen that you don't like it enough to listen again, or even be bothered to note the name of a track that was half appealing?

I'd like to suggest that you give up on the 70s since it's so unrewarding for you and try another decade, but I'm sure that if I were to recommend something else for you to dislike from the 90s or 00s, you give it the same treatment.


----------



## Gargamel (Jan 5, 2020)

Forster said:


> As in, someone else for you to not like?
> 
> So, how many times did you "try" these albums? Are you really telling us that you know from a single listen that you don't like it enough to listen again, or even be bothered to note the name of a track that was half appealing?
> 
> I'd like to suggest that you give up on the 70s since it's so unrewarding for you and try another decade, but I'm sure that if I were to recommend something else for you to dislike from the 90s or 00s, you give it the same treatment.


Lol, I'm not a clairvoyant, I don't know whether or when I will listen to them again. The reason I don't listen exclusively to The Who, Pink Floyd (or familiar composers such as Beethoven, Mahler for that matter) etc. is because these they're too rewarding, it doesn't take any energy to listen to them, and unless you didn't notice, I mentioned a bunch of stuff I enjoyed in this post. (For most of these, the first listen was very rewarding.) Although not understanding some genre or artist is an excellent reason to listen to more of it, it takes so much energy and there are so many artists.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

With the huge variety of bands that were putting out rock in the 1970s it is hard to believe one cannot find something to like. 

What about Lynyrd Skynyrd? Now there is a killer 70s rock band!


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Gargamel said:


> Lol, I'm not a clairvoyant, I don't know whether or when I will listen to them again. The reason I don't listen exclusively to The Who, Pink Floyd (or familiar composers such as Beethoven, Mahler for that matter) etc. is because these they're too rewarding, it doesn't take any energy to listen to them, and unless you didn't notice, I mentioned a bunch of stuff I enjoyed in this post. (For most of these, the first listen was very rewarding.) Although not understanding some genre or artist is an excellent reason to listen to more of it, it takes so much energy and there are so many artists.


What has being clairvoyant got to do with anything?

The "bunch of stuff" you claim to like in that post is in amongst a "bunch of stuff" that you don't.

"_Too _rewarding"? So, you don't really hate 70s rock after all. But then you argue that stuff you're not familiar with is too much like hard work.

You're obviously looking for the Goldilocks of musical listening: rock that is neither too hard, nor too soft; neither too difficult nor too easy...try this...(though it's not 70s)


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

1971:

VdGG - Pawn Hearts
Caravan - In the Land of the Grey & Pink
MO - Inner Mounting Flame
Yes - Fragile
GG - Acquiring the Taste
KC - Islands
Pink Floyd - Meddle
Egg - The Polite Force
Can - Tago Mago
ELP - Tarkus
Amon Duul II - Tanz der Lemminge
Ash Ra Tempel - s/t
Kingdom Come - Galactic Zoo Dossier
Focus - Moving Waves
Soft Machine - Fourth
Nucleus - We'll Talk About It Later

etc....etc. ..etc. A great year!!


----------



## new but obsessed (Dec 19, 2021)

Jay said:


> 1971:
> 
> VdGG - Pawn Hearts
> Caravan - In the Land of the Grey & Pink
> ...


I love me some Tago Mago!

1971 also saw the release of The Kinks' Muswell Hillbillies, arguably the end of their run of powerhouse albums from 1967-1971.

It might also meet the OP's earlier desire for something somewhat "Country" but less "Country" than something or other. (Was it a dissatisfaction with Neil Young or Bob Dylan? I can't remember). As it's a workingman urban/London adaptation of country that continues the Kink's pre-Gentrification/pre-Modernization nostalgia, and continues to mix in simple beauty and the feeling of alienation and end of community. It's amazing to me how many forms that theme can take from the rickety jangle of Sunny Afternoon, through the picturesque vignettes of Village Green Preservation Society, to the biting twangy Americana snark disdain of 20th Century Man. 1960s Brit genre flexibility with the perennially underdog sensibilities of Ray Davies.

(If you can't tell, I'm pretty obsessed with this band)


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Gargamel said:


> ....... Is it me, or is 70s rock really, really intolerable?


It's you. But never mind, not everyone has good taste in music.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

senza sordino said:


> It's you. But never mind, not everyone has good taste in music.


I'd rep ya, but this level of comment deserves a personal touch. Excellent retort.

But I think that there is 'tolerable' _*and*_ 'intolerable' music (or in this instance, 'rock' music) in every decade (or half decade, or year). Pick a year, _*any year*_, and there will be brilliant songs, and there will be crappy songs.

1979 (truly, the 'Year of Disco'), there was some *intolerable music* (even trying to consider personal tastes in music):

M - Pop Muzik
Rod Stewart - Do You Think I'm Sexy?
GQ - Disco Nights (Rock-Freak)
The Bellamy Brothers - If I Said You Had a Beautiful Body Would You Hold It Against Me
Paul McCartney - Wonderful Christmastime

Some great acts released some *less-than-stellar albums*:

Wings - Back To the Egg
Elton John - Victim of Love
Beach Boys - L.A. (Light Album)

Yet, there were some very *great* songs and *albums*, as well as some very creative music as well:

Pink Floyd - The Wall
Eagles - The Long Run
The Who - Quadraphenia
Electric Light Orchestra - Discovery 
Steve Hackett - Spectral Mornings


----------



## Gargamel (Jan 5, 2020)

Forster said:


> What has being clairvoyant got to do with anything?
> 
> The "bunch of stuff" you claim to like in that post is in amongst a "bunch of stuff" that you don't.
> 
> ...


You have no idea how much of 70s rock I hated when I made this thread any more than have an idea how much I hated Mozart and Beethoven, or how much I hated Stravinsky, etc. when I was younger, before I became a fanboy of these. It's okay to be negative, it's (as Aristotle called it) _*catharsis*_.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Gargamel said:


> You have no idea how much of 70s rock I hated


I do. I hated a lot of, too.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Gargamel said:


> You have no idea how much of 70s rock I hated when I made this thread any more than have an idea how much I hated Mozart and Beethoven, or how much I hated Stravinsky, etc. when I was younger, before I became a fanboy of these. It's okay to be negative, it's (as Aristotle called it) _*catharsis*_.


Cathartic to invest so much time and energy in quantifying how much you hate 70s rock music?

I can't see it myself. I mean, when I was a teenager, belonging to a tribe - and therefore enthusiastically rejecting every other tribe - there was music I "hated": Led Zeppelin for a start. But I can't say it was cathartic. What was more important was the musical taste I developed then that continued to inform my musical experiences until today.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

> You have no idea how much of 70s rock I hated when I made this thread any more than have an idea how much I hated Mozart and Beethoven, or how much I hated Stravinsky, etc. when I was younger, before I became a fanboy of these. It's okay to be negative, it's (as Aristotle called it) catharsis.


Hatred is also not anything originally wrong but simply a form of weakness, still better than indifference. I might be a hypocrite to condone your hates here, since it is like handing a suspicious gift to a stranger. But remembering somebody is hating Zep, I have developed a strong thrill listening to them recently. I hated organized lies, but it might be wrong to use dualism in personal enthusiasm to condone the hate, dualism fails the true passion, it will suck away anything that is left in your life like a drain.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Dealing with hate: I have never really experienced hating anything other than organized lies, the more I hate the more I find it is not only that they are disgusting but rather something irrational coming out of everywhere. It might be from yourself, or from elsewhere projecting onto ones own feeling and then, subliminally just making one wants to push back. Therefore theoretically, one might take up excessive hate from the environment if continuing condoning the hate. 

Honestly, I do not how how far indifference is worse than hate but, hate could be shown and spoken, indifference is something more evasive and almost inexpressible. I think nobody is liable to learn to love everything like Christ, still, hating things or anyone should not be taken as a part of the alternative passion like the shadow of love. Cool-mindedness is not necessarily equivalent to indifference, carelessness is another category of sensitivity when we need to control our emotions to serve our ethical purposes in works and lives. This is not an issue of emotional effusion VS mental coolness in expression and behavior of course. 

There is a chinese proverb: "Do not befriend people who has no favors in everything."--人无嗜不可交. Indifference might refer to those who absolutely show no interests in everything, not those who feel the indifference within oneself and refrain from exhibiting it. Everyone has his and her own portions of hate and indifference, forgivable, as long as taking up any a bit interest in something is OK. Let alone the avid listeners and readers in all things like in here.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sometimes we use the word "hate" hyperbolically. I wonder if the OP really meant "I really can't stand 70s rock music."


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Jay said:


> 1971:
> 
> VdGG - Pawn Hearts
> Caravan - In the Land of the Grey & Pink
> ...


For me that is a list of all that went wrong with Rock...that and overproduction for HiFi (as we used to call it)....

These were the kinds of bands that punk was a reaction too but that was so limited it quickly got boring and by then I was lost in music's history.

To each his own...


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Jay said:


> 1971:
> 
> VdGG - Pawn Hearts
> Caravan - In the Land of the Grey & Pink
> ...


I have only ever heard of 4 or 5 of those bands. I must not have had much exposure to the broader 70s rock scene. Zepplin, van Halen, Deep Purple, Johnny Winter, Ted Nugent, those were more my taste in those days. I did like ELP and had at least one album, and some Zappa. I had a Zappa 8 track tape that I had played to death and one day driving along I just had enough of it, something about Suzie cream cheese IIRC, so I yanked it from the deck and flung it out my window while cruising down the road and watched inmy mirror as the tape spilled out of the shattered case. My friend exclaimed, "What did you do that for." I replied, "I am sick of that tape." He said, "I would have taken it." I replied, "Too late."


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

SixFootScowl said:


> I have only ever heard of 4 or 5 of those bands. I must not have had much exposure to the broader 70s rock rock scene.


Well, to be fair nearly every band mentioned in this thread so far has been from the extreme shallow end of the gene pool. There was an INCREDIBLE wealth of great progressive rock music generated from about 1967 to 1978, but you won't hear about it on a classical music forum.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

NoCoPilot said:


> Well, to be fair nearly every band mentioned in this thread so far has been from the extreme shallow end of the gene pool. There was an INCREDIBLE wealth of great progressive rock music generated from about 1967 to 1978, but you won't hear about it on a classical music forum.


I beg to differ. Many of these bands have been discussed or listed in threads over the years. There are plenty of progressive rock fans here.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

NoCoPilot said:


> Well, to be fair nearly every band mentioned in this thread so far has been from the extreme shallow end of the gene pool. There was an INCREDIBLE wealth of great progressive rock music generated from about 1967 to 1978, but you won't hear about it on a classical music forum.


And you're going to enlighten us?


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

As for the depth, John Lennon can be at least an enlightenment, he influenced all the rocksters since his time. He is like Giovanni Gabrieli of the rock music, all the leading figures in the coming years came to learn from him or at least from his music. It is also interesting to notice the pedigree of influences in rock music like that of the baroque and Renaissance. There could be some rare geniuses to be found like a rare shell on the shore, before that, one just has to stick to whatever now is available. If death metal, it is my ethical foreigner, even laying off the emotional burden I would not willingly venture into that field, I believe music do not need to go into that far if life is hard enough. I seriously hate gruesome cover arts, I mistook Bowie`s art with those in the past, but clarification of Bowie just further makes those bands with filthy pics and curses on their CDs ever more repulsive to me. In this case, Metallica is still acceptable.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Why bother if you don't like the stuff?

Unless one is for some reason particularly interested in a certain decade, why seek out almost 50 year old popular music? Some of it survived as "greatest hit", most of it didn't as to be expected and is mostly listened to by people who grew up with it as kids (as common with popular music, some people stick at least to some extent with some of the music of their teenage years).

It's maybe only mildly surprising that anyone younger than ca. 50 (who might remember some stuff from childhood) would care about 1970s rock at all. But to *be concerned about not caring for 40-50 year old popular music* strikes me as a odd. 
Would you also be concerned about not caring for 1930s movies or 1950s comic books or 1920s pulp novels or 1900s operetta?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Kreisler jr said:


> Why bother if you don't like the stuff?
> 
> Unless one is for some reason particularly interested in a certain decade, why seek out almost 50 year old popular music? Some of it survived as "greatest hit", most of it didn't as to be expected and is mostly listened to by people who grew up with it as kids (as common with popular music, some people stick at least to some extent with some of the music of their teenage years).
> 
> ...


Why not? It seems like you think that old popular music, comics and movies is just juvenile crap, but there are definitely masterpieces in all those artistic media. I mean, have you ever seen Little Nemo in Slumberland, or Dreyer's Vampire, or heard Hoagy Carmichael's Stardust?


----------



## Gargamel (Jan 5, 2020)

Ariasexta said:


> Dealing with hate: I have never really experienced hating anything other than organized lies, the more I hate the more I find it is not only that they are disgusting but rather something irrational coming out of everywhere. It might be from yourself, or from elsewhere projecting onto ones own feeling and then, subliminally just making one wants to push back. Therefore theoretically, one might take up excessive hate from the environment if continuing condoning the hate....


Oh, I have. For instance, I 'hate' champagne. This doesn't preclude having some interest in champagne - however, I may not be willing to dispense the time and energy to try to like it. Conversely, there's music like 80s heavy metal - I used to like it in my early teens, I can still occasionally enjoy a song or two now and then, but there's no reason for me to be interested in it.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Jay said:


> 1971:
> 
> VdGG - Pawn Hearts
> Caravan - In the Land of the Grey & Pink
> ...


A great year indeed! And the Italians did not even kick into gear until 1972, an even better year.

Also from 1971:

*Magma -1001 Centigrades* (the invention of Zeuhl subgenre of prog)
*Supersister - To the Highest Bidder* (the 1st 'Canterbury' prog recording not from Canterbury?)
*Moving Gelatine Plates - S/T* (French prog with a bit of wackiness, maybe also a bit of Canterbury influence?)
*Comus - First Uterance* (calling this near masterpiece "prog-folk" does not really do it justice. It a very dark, frightening, creepy, sinister recording)

1972:

This is the year when the Italians enter the scene, and over the next few years produced some of the best prog of the 70's.

*Premiata Forneria Marconi - Per un Amcio*
*Premiata Forneria Marconi - Storia Di Un Minuto* (PFM had 2 of the best prog albums of all time, from the same year)
*Banco Del Mutuo Soccorso - Darwin!*
*Banco Del Mutuo Soccorso - S/T *(2 more world class recordings by the same band in the same year. The Nocenzi brothers on keys are easily as good as any of the better known Brits)
*Il Balletto di Bronzo - YS* (speaking of monster keyboardists, Gianni Leone is a beast. Musically, this one is far from the usual beauty of the other Italians; thundering, cacophonous and simply unrelenting in its sheer, brute force can be used to describe this one)
*Le Orme - Uomo do Pezza* (I don't rate these guys quite as highly as some, but this one, that the follow up from 1973, were certainly great ones) 
*Quella Vecchia Locanda - S/T* (another top quality Italian band)
*Latte E Miele - Passio Secundum Mattheum*
*Moving Gelatine Plates - The World of Genius Hans*
*Mahavishnu Orchestra - Birds of Fire*
*Khan - Space Shanty* (great Canterbury album, with the great Steve Hillage on guitar)
*Matching Mole - S/T and Little red Record* (started by ex Soft Machine members. The name Matching Mole, sounds very similar to the French words for Soft Machine, Machine Molle)
*ELP - Trilogy
YES - Close to the Edge
Gentle Giant - Three Friends
Gentle Giant - Octopus* (their best?)
*Focus - Focus III*
*King Crimson - Larks' Tongue in Aspic*
*Nektar - A Tab in the Ocean*


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

starthrower said:


> If you don't mind French vocals give a listen to the Canadian band Harmonium. Their first three albums are superb.


Will give them a listen. Thanks!


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

This thread has become a vindication thread for rock music--Grandmaster Gargamel`s hidden agenda. He has won. :lol:


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Gargamel said:


> Oh, I have. For instance, I 'hate' champagne. This doesn't preclude having some interest in champagne - however, I may not be willing to dispense the time and energy to try to like it. Conversely, there's music like 80s heavy metal - I used to like it in my early teens, I can still occasionally enjoy a song or two now and then, but there's no reason for me to be interested in it.


As long as you have some interests in anything, including cooking or tasting wine or liquor, anything counts. The succeeding sentence to that proverb is: a spotless man is untrustworthy/人无疵不可交. I am not sure about my own taste in rock, but classical and baroque were acquired/learned tastes, so everybody can do with classical like me. The global rockscape is also exciting too, it is more intuitive.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Simon Moon said:


> Also from 1971:
> 
> *Magma -1001 Centigrades* (the invention of Zeuhl subgenre of prog)
> *Supersister - To the Highest Bidder* (the 1st 'Canterbury' prog recording not from Canterbury?)
> ...


and...

Faust - s/t
Kevin Ayers - Whatevershebringswesing
Tangerine Dram - Alpha Centauri
Family - Fearless
Tonton Macoute - s/t
Groundhogs - Split
Second Hand - Death May Be Your Santa Claus
Samurai - s/t
Jan Dukes de Grey - Mice & Rats In the Loft
Indian Summer - s/t
Triode - On N'a Pas Fini d'Avoir Tout Vu
Nine Days Wonder - s/t
Wigwam - Fairyport
Raw Material - Time Is...
Gracioua - This Is...!!
Gong - Camembert Electrique
Cressida - Asylum
Culpeppers Orchard - s/t
Roy Harper - Stormcock
Spring - s/t

etc.....


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Did anybody mention Canned Heat? Love that high voice coming from that big, big guy! Great boogie band.


----------

